# All the Far Cry and Crysis posts here



## ionicsachin (May 28, 2006)

Please post all the Far Cry and Crysis
Note: Only PC related posts, no PS2 or XBOX360.

You can ask all the questions from console command to ways of improving graphic and performance.
I am a big Freak of Far Cry and I've been researching on the console commands. I will periodically be telling you about the latest mods and the good maps and also about the update.

You might require the registration to various Far Cry website to download anything , but i'll provide you the direct links.

Also post topics regarding CRYSIS.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 29, 2006)

Did you people who are owning GeForce 6 or 7 series of cards can enable HDR Rendering in the game. But you must have 1.33 patch installed and antialiasing turned off.
Just press ~ to bring down the console and type \r_HDRRendering 2
the value can be 1 - 11 but 2 and 7 looks best and 2 has better performance.
Also those who wants o play the game with HDR Rendering with anti aliasing with all the antialiasing on you have to install pre beta patch.
*us.rd.yahoo.com/games/buzz/downloa...content/p/0/429618/farcry_v1_4_beta_patch.exe

What people no one is interested in Far Cry? I've not got even a single post from you all.


----------



## wizrulz (May 29, 2006)

has CRYSIS been released???  
IF yes then i can getthe game.......


----------



## Darthvader (May 29, 2006)

No Crysis is pretty faraway in the future.


----------



## wizrulz (May 29, 2006)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> No Crysis is pretty faraway in the future.



so is there any point discussing DEMO(crysis) if any???


----------



## ionicsachin (May 29, 2006)

No Crysis is not yet released. It is releasing at E3.
If you want to see the gameplay and footages you can see here
*incrysis.com/crysis/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=1&id=1&Itemid=2
They say "Play it at E3"


----------



## ionicsachin (May 30, 2006)

What people? No one has interest in Far Cry which is one of the best games of the decade till now. If you have finished the game and feel that its over than you are wrong. There are thousands of maps and mods available which are extremely intresting and adventurous and also dangerous.
I suppose many of you like Far Cry. Look at the Counter Strike Thread, it is just so big and still farcry thread has 3 posts ( excluding mine)


----------



## Darthvader (May 30, 2006)

E3 is over And Crysis is still not here so how can it release in e3


----------



## ionicsachin (May 30, 2006)

If you want to know more what they say than look at the trailers which are available in download section of www.incrysis.com.
They say "Play it at E3".


----------



## Chirag (May 30, 2006)

I will have to update to nVidia 7 series to be able to play Crysis. Damn. Recently I got XFX 6600gt 256 PCI-e.


----------



## vmp_vivek (May 30, 2006)

^^ LOL. By the way, I doubt even on 7800 GTX to play Crysis smooooothly, only 7900 GTX 512 MB can run it efficiently for sure.


----------



## tarey_g (May 30, 2006)

as its not out yet so discussing the hardware req's is waste


----------



## ionicsachin (May 31, 2006)

In the Crysis forum they were talking abt SLIs of high end for smooth gameplay. But also they were saying that a 1 GB RAM and 6600GT with work without the following things:
Soft Shadows.
Volumetric Clouds.
Direct X 10 Features
The HDR Rendering will be smooth but if you put Real Time Ambient Light than the HDR will be slow.
But still what you get with 6600Gt and 1 GB RAM is
Dynamic Day and Night Sun Cycle.
Motion Blur.
Depth of Field
Fully Interactive Environment
Shader Model 3 full support and lots of other features.

The Motion Blur and ambient features are also included in X-Isle mod of Far Cry. You can check out the Demo in the single player map pack1.1:-
*farcry.filefront.com/file/Single_Player_Map_Pack;53449
Warning: Size 734.96MB


----------



## Darthvader (May 31, 2006)

All this is speculation. Why dont u w8 till the actual sys reqs are announced .
However looking at the graphics the 6600 gt will certainly be the bare minimum


----------



## reddick (Jun 1, 2006)

I wana ask abt d cheats of FARCRY.

I hit '~' key n d console windows appears while playing d game.But i type all d cheats of God Mode,All Ammo,All Weapons etc. but none of them even works!

Secondly,I replace d file 'DevMode.LUA' to get access in Cheats but nothing works at all.Whenever i type '-DEVMODE' at d end of target file,it says that 'd path is wrong' 

PLEASE tell me how do i use CHEATS in this game...I search n google for it but only these two methods i found n both failed for me!!! THX FOR UR PATIENCE


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 1, 2006)

after replacing the devmode.lua thing give thae following extension to the shortucut.
"Path of farcry folder\Bin32\FarCry.exe" "-devmode"
It didnt work for you as u might ot have seperated "-devmode" by a space.
Also see if there is no " " for the first part in shortcut properties than use only -devmode instead of "-devmode".
Check and than say me.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 1, 2006)

i have tried hdr on farcry , strangely i see no difference changing the values to increase decrease HDR rendering , i see only the hdr on and off difference . 

one more thing , if u enable HDR while AA enabled on a nvidia card then whole level will get filled up with water , strange  .   seems like tsunami hit the shores of the island


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 1, 2006)

Actually the HDR Rendering is in its beta versions. It has been tested succesfully only on one game till now and thats NFS MW. There are minor un notable differences between HDR 1 - 11 but the thing is that as per the experts of Gamerspot.com and also from official website they say that 7 looks the best and 2 has better performance. 
If you enable AA the water comes on to top. For this bug there is Far Cry patch 1.4 under construction. but for 6X00 and 7X00 card owner's an unofficial pre release patch is released by which you can play with all the AA on and HDR on without tsunami. The link for the pre release patch is:-
*us.rd.yahoo.com/games/buzz/downloa...content/p/0/429618/farcry_v1_4_beta_patch.exe


----------



## reddick (Jun 1, 2006)

@ionicsachin
As per ur suggestion,i rub d commas in target line.Also i put space into -devmode n then without space...But still it shows same error message!
Please tell me in brief how to put damn thing in target line


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 1, 2006)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> Actually the HDR Rendering is in its beta versions. It has been tested succesfully only on one game till now and thats NFS MW.



beta versions !!! lol
Dude what are u talking about , nfsmw doesn't even use HDR , and u say it has been tested successfully . 



> Instead of using HDR, EA chose to implement "overbright," which simulates some of the light bloom effects without being too overpowered.
> Source



And the games using HDR are Oblivian,AOE 3, Juiced , Tomb Raider Legend,Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter ,Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory ,etc.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks man i didnt have that info.
But the HDR is surely in its beta stage.
My information was after release of Far Cry 1.33 pre release patch. At that time these all game were absent.
Anyways sorry man.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 1, 2006)

First off, download the cheat enabler from *www.actiontrip.com/cheats/farcry.phtml and unpack the DevMode.lua file to the main FarCry directory overwritting other file (make a backup of it!).

Now you need to modify your desktop shortcut. Right click on the Far Cry icon on your desktop, select properties and a new screen should pop up. Add the " -DEVMODE" parameter (without the quotes) at the end of the target field so it looks similar to this:

"C:\Program Files\UBISOFT\Crytek\Far Cry\Bin32\FarCry.exe" -DEVMODE

Click Apply to save the changes and run the game using that shortcut. All levels will be unlocked and you'll be able to use the following buttons:

[F1] - Toggles first/third-person camera modes
[F2] - Move to next checkpoint
[F3] - Spawn point
[F4] - Toggle no-clip mode
[F5] - Default speed
[F9] - Save current position
[F10] - Load current position
[F11] - Toggle extra information
[=] - Increase speed
[-] - Decrease speed
[BackSpace] - Toggle God mode (if it doesn't work for you use the God mode cheat from below)
o - Gives 999 ammo
p - Gives all weapons

On that page you can find even more cheats
But play the game without cheats than yo'll enjoy it.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 1, 2006)

For tarey_g:- Look here they clearly said that HDR is in beta stage
*www.elitebastards.com/page.php?pageid=7594&head=1&comments=1
Though at link mentioned by you it is given but HDR and bloom and overbright have the same technology behind them.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 2, 2006)

Dude , i read that page . The hdr rendering thing 'for farcry' is in beta stage not HDR as a whole is in beta stage.



> Normal map compression and HDR support are both currently in the beta stages, and thus need to be enabled from the console or command-line shortcuts.



and HDR bloom may produce similar(not same) results , but HDR) lighting is a form of lighting effect which *dynamically alters based on the way it interacts with various objects and surfaces, as well as the environment in which the light source is portrayed.*. Bloom is a lighting effect alters the appearance of lighting in an attempt to make it seem more realistic. However unlike HDR, bloom is less dynamic and less realistic. Bloom is a lot less graphically intensive than HDR lighting.


----------



## Holy_fat_man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Far cry problem*

Hey
i got a prob here.the game installs fine,but when i wanna play it it say"cannot find default.xml"(wrong working folder?)
my friends tell me this is coz i got a fake.
is this true?


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 3, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> ^^ LOL. By the way, I doubt even on 7800 GTX to play Crysis smooooothly, only 7900 GTX 512 MB can run it efficiently for sure.



Acc to gamespot forums, the E3 demo of Crysis was done on a 7800 GTX SLi system with Directx10 emulation mode (under Dx 9.0) and resulted in 8-16 FPS will full Dx10 glory. So, to play it with full glory.. be ready to upgrade to the Dx10 complaint nvidia G80s and Ati R600s with Windows Vista running. Though Directx9.0 is suported in the game.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 3, 2006)

The times which are coming ahead are really high end. 6 series of GeForce will soon go into oblivion. Before 256-512MB RAM was considered good. Now they talk abt 2GB RAM. I suppose games will start coming directly on mini Hard disks because of enormous size.
Well most of the Indian games Freaks use 5950U, 6600GT, 6800GT. They will definitelry have to turn off all the eye candy and play in the "good" old(comparative to Crysis) Far Cry kind of graphics.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 3, 2006)

Personally,I would rather pass with Far Cry's HDR capabilities as it is better left alone without any HDR.It has ample potential to render beautiful light emulation.The thing I noticed when HDR values were increased in Far Cry was the Sun light became a bit wierd.On a whole the HDR concept hasn't yet clicked with everyone as a major leap in natural light emulation.Even in Seriosu Sam 2's engine the light fractions were rendered exotically without the slightest bit of HDR setting added to it.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 3, 2006)

allwyndlima is right. The HDR in Far Cry is just having one plus point : - Improved contrast in water and all.
But the negative effects are many. If you get under a tree shadow and look down, everything around you becomes excessive bright.
Many places the sea sand becomes very bright that we cant even see sand texture on it.
Also HDR doubles loading time and halves the FPS.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 11, 2006)

Man once again the Far Cry forum has gone down. Please people put it up. After all it is the best game till date.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jul 18, 2006)

Crysis Release date : - March 30, 2007


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 18, 2006)

Farcry AI is dumb,but the graphics are awesome.


----------



## n.regmi (Jul 18, 2006)

i know farcry graphics is great but is the gameplay as good?


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 19, 2006)

n.regmi said:
			
		

> i know farcry graphics is great but is the gameplay as good?



wat u all guys r talking abt ??  LOL !!! hv ne1 of u ever played Far Cry actually ?? Its AI is legendary and the game is brilliant and one of the best FPS out 4 PC ever !!!

Refer to the "Toughest Games" thread !!! Almost all persons agreed unequivocally thr !!!


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 19, 2006)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> wat u all guys r talking abt ??  LOL !!! hv ne1 of u ever played Far Cry actually ?? Its AI is legendary and the game is brilliant and one of the best FPS out 4 PC ever !!!
> 
> Refer to the "Toughest Games" thread !!! Almost all persons agreed unequivocally thr !!!



Amen!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 19, 2006)

What!!! Farcry AI dumb , lol . It was the best until FEAR came out after some years .


----------



## hellrider (Jul 19, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Farcry AI is dumb,but the graphics are awesome.



U musta never played that game more than an hour, how can ya say Farcry's AI is dumb, the AI's legendary coz of its aggressiveness & adaptiveness according to environment, the AI uses environment according to game situation which other games lacks to do!!


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 19, 2006)

From the 14 Min Real Time gameplay video CAM print (*incrysis.com/), I conclude that CRYSIS will posses the most difficult gameplay mode any FPS has ever seen. Apart from that, the fact tht the gameplay will dynamically vary each time the same mode is playd !! Extreme AI, Dense Jungles, Extreme Realistic Environments coupled with dynamic gameplay .... man if this game does not feature a QUICK SAVE mode unlike FarCry, then I guess how much time of the players will this game consume to finish !!!   

It took me almost 3 months to finish Far Cry in highest Difficulty Mode w/o ne types of cheats !!! 

Read this good article regarding DIRECTX 10. its Nice and Informative.
*www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1989814,00.asp


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 19, 2006)

hellrider said:
			
		

> U musta never played that game more than an hour, how can ya say Farcry's AI is dumb, the AI's legendary coz of its aggressiveness & adaptiveness according to environment, the AI uses environment according to game situation which other games lacks to do!!



farcry AI is dumb.sometimes monster didn't kill me even i approach them so near.the baddies are idiot and runs like cows.it is a true fact.i don't say the game is bad but it is the one of the best looking game(greater than hl2).i ended this game 7 times and who says that i never played it.but AI is not so good atleast in my point of view.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Must be a game glitch or error or hardware inefficiency (low Processor capability so that game AI is scaled down)

OR

U are a FPS god !!! Becoz such intelligent bots seemed dumb 2 u  !!!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 19, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> farcry AI is dumb.sometimes monster didn't kill me even i approach them so near.the baddies are idiot and runs like cows.it is a true fact.i don't say the game is bad but it is the one of the best looking game(greater than hl2).i ended this game 7 times and who says that i never played it.but AI is not so good atleast in my point of view.



If u say Farcry AI is dumb,then u must have played a game with better AI than it at the time(or before) farcry was released , i'd like to know .


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 20, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Farcry AI is dumb


False/Joke of the year/Dumbest opinion in this forum


			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> but the graphics are awesome.


True.... 100%


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 20, 2006)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> False/Joke of the year/Dumbest opinion in this forum
> 
> True.... 100%



i think you are not a hardcore gamer coz you are not able to detect it's AI.farcry is the best game after fear and i too loved it more than hl2.but i don't like it's AI.i don't want to talk much over farcry now.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jul 20, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> i think you are not a hardcore gamer coz you are not able to detect it's AI.farcry is the best game after fear and i too loved it more than hl2.but i don't like it's AI.i don't want to talk much over farcry now.



Hey man, i think the pc u use is low on physics ir the processor is slow. Or u might have been playing a pirated version which cannot be updated. 
Far Cry is the very best till F.E.A.R. in Physics despite of the fact that there was nothing like Physx card at the time of Far Cry's creation. 
Check this out. 
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&sa=X...lt&cd=1&q=Physics+and+A.I.+in+Far+cry&spell=1
Everybody, i repeat everybody accepts that Farcry Has excellent physics and A.I.



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> i think you are not a hardcore gamer coz you are not able to detect it's AI.farcry is the best game after fear and i too loved it more than hl2.but i don't like it's AI.i don't want to talk much over farcry now.



And there are many more than u who r saying that FC has excellent A.I. I think u have grown excess hardcore. Come down. 
And that too u have finished the game 7 times. You must have been knowing very well about the game. But its opposite. Implies u might be lying or using cheats. Isn't it??


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 20, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> i think you are not a hardcore gamer coz you are not able to detect it's AI.farcry is the best game after fear and i too loved it more than hl2.but i don't like it's AI.i don't want to talk much over farcry now.





			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> i think you are not a hardcore gamer


i cant help it


			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> coz you are not able to detect it's AI.


Confused?I have detected its AI n is impressed with it.I think its u who r not able to detect it as u tell me its dumb.


			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> farcry is the best game after fear


u contradict urself...how can a game with a dumb AI b the best game???


			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> i too loved it more than hl2.


i am confused.....u like it because its AI is dumb???


			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> i don't want to talk much over farcry now.[/


ok pal....as u wish.....


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 20, 2006)

@ionicsachin:let me tell you first that farcry is my first game that i played on my newly upgraded PC with all the eye candy on,it got it free with my XFX card (DVD version).i am using a good processor(intel pentium 3.0 ghz with 2mb l2cache and ht support).i like the game but not it's AI.it is hl2 which rox in AI.

@liquid_nitrogen88:i like the game because of it's great storyline,physics,and graphics.i have noticed in the game that sometime baddies look up in the air without any reason.ok it's all over finish it now.i love the game.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jul 22, 2006)

tech_mastermind : - By the way which XFX card gives FC DVD Free.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 22, 2006)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> tech_mastermind : - By the way which XFX card gives FC DVD Free.



XFX 6600gt 256 which i buy in nov. 2005.other games are moto gp 2 n X2. xfx cards are the best,they are underrated just like Opera.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah.... thtz tru btw, even my XFX 6800 GT came with Far Cry DVD and Chronicles of Riddick: EFBB DVD. 

But tech_mastermind, thr must be sum other reason tht u r not able to experience the extreme AI of the game. Did u upgrade to the latest 1.2/1.3/1.33 patches ? If not then do it and replay the game in higher difficulties. Evryone has been smitten by the xcellent AI... if u dudn't xperience it then then thr must be sum other prob....rite ??


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 22, 2006)

i play medium setting and yes the game is patched to the latest version.plz guys i don't want to talk about farcry AI now.without patching the game looks ****.


----------



## sysrq (Jul 23, 2006)

perhaps that guy want to feel HAVOK in farcry, or  trying to say indirectly that havok is better then crytek's physics\AI engine.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 24, 2006)

I am not quite sure of this but I think that HAVOK is only a PhysFX engine ... and not related to AI !!! Please clarify me if i am wrong !!!


----------



## sysrq (Jul 24, 2006)

ok!
Havok does provide solutions for "continuous blending of game-physics with a broad range of powerful animation"
so gameAI relates to physics engines, any how  game play and satisfaction does combine them,
perhaps some time,
bad AI+bad physFX sucks,
good AI+bad physFX gives frustration,
bad/avg AI+good physFX leave u unsatisfied,
good AI+good physFX "good gameplay;challange;satisfaction"

also a quote from wiki:


> Since game AI is centered on appearance of intelligence and good gameplay, it is very different in approach to traditional AI; hacks and cheats are acceptable and, in many cases, the computer abilities must be toned down to give human players a sense of fairness, especially on FPS games, where perfect movement and aiming is beyond human skill.


that is the reason tech_mastermind feeling "lag" with npc's in FarCry.Cause AI is tonned down intentionally.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jul 28, 2006)

Well has anyone seen the new Footages released on incrysis.com and also if u have any good links to crysis wallpapers please send


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 29, 2006)

well farcry is a nice game,i have now got my hands on it i am gonna to 
to end it in 1-2 days.
 day-5 and i m presently at factory 2nd save point.(normal mode and without cheats )
i just wanna to know how many stages are left.
and about a.i , its developing .
made by humans only ,what u can expect from it.


----------



## sysrq (Jul 29, 2006)

and for humans right! btw there is the existence of AI in our world that can defeat
topclass chess players, also as i quoted b4 gameAI is very defferent than traditional AI, as far developers are concerned ,it's not processing power or lack coding knowledge bound them, it is human skill,ability[some time development process] that bound them as they want to make u feel that u r not cheated by pc's processing power, so some flaws are left behind.
so ignoring  them preferrable!
i hope crysis would give more agressive AI with verying more levels of hardness, so that every one could find there match.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jul 29, 2006)

Far Cry has 20 levels. Each one is worth playing in hard mode


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 1, 2006)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> well farcry is a nice game,i have now got my hands on it i am gonna to
> to end it in 1-2 days.
> day-5 and i m presently at factory 2nd save point.(normal mode and without cheats )
> i just wanna to know how many stages are left.
> ...



what did u meant by *normal* mode ?? play the damn game @ least @ hard level to fully appreciate wat its AI does !!!

and 2 more levels left 4 u ... !!!!


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 2, 2006)

ended Farcry today , and also played the last lavel at full difficuilty mode , 
its not too different from normal mode.
killing the scientist ends the game,and what abt the antidote.
gud game.


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 2, 2006)

What u talking abt man.... The hard mode doesnt differ much frm normal.... Cheack out again


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 2, 2006)

once u cleared the stages and u know who is where , then how it can be difficuilt, but if u play in difficuilt mode from the very first time then it is worth the hard mode , 
u must have got my point.i ve uninstalled it as i do always after ending a game but i ve saved games , if i wish to play in future.
tell me guys what happened to the antidote and the other gal will she die.


----------



## hellrider (Aug 3, 2006)

A cinematic will appear where Jack gives the antidote to Valerie & disappears!!
Then after sometime Valerie wakes up to find a file based on the entire project of Farcry!! Yeah the project "Farcry" which was occuring on the island!!
After this credits rolls!!

U haven't seen this, surprising!!
Maybe u hav played this game in worst pirated edition with cinematic scenes ripped out!!


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah.. it seems tht hellrider is quite rite... some ppl cannot find ne difference b2een *normal* and *higher difficulty* levels...others r finding game AI s**tty and missing cutscenes.. god only knows wat the hell is happening !!!


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 6, 2006)

Has anyone played the 734 MB Mega Single Player Map pack's maps..
They are really awsome. Also try out the X-isle beta mod


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 10, 2006)

Can I play FC online. Ive 128 kbps connection.
I think the registration was free nd I registered it, but not able to login from game. But im able to login on ubisoft server.


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 11, 2006)

If ur game is original with a CD Key than u can play it online. I think if u r able to login to UBI server than its original. Well than u can look out for list and start MultiCrying.


----------



## p_d5010 (Aug 15, 2006)

Today i saw a site hosting an e3 leaked demo of crysis ....... can anyone verify this?
psst......it was a torrent site


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 15, 2006)

There are tons of Crysis vids from the E3 up for download at Gametrailers and Gamevault. It's not like they have been leaked or something...just that many have been shot of handheld camcorders.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2006)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> There are tons of Crysis vids from the E3 up for download at Gametrailers and Gamevault. It's not like they have been leaked or something...just that many have been shot of handheld camcorders.



Hey ctrl_alt_del where is enoonmai these days ? we donot see him for a long time.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 15, 2006)

Enoonmai is mostly active on the SKOAR! forums.


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 17, 2006)

Is there any unofficial patch for farcry that can enable joystick............
Also does anyone has any info abt when Ubisoft will be releasing a demo of Crysis?


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 17, 2006)

FPS with a joystick is the lamest thing i can ever think of , thats why i dont ever play FPS's on consoles , FPS are made to be played with a keyboard and mouse , consoles use auto targetting and other stuff to overcome the aming flaws . on the other hand games like WWE,football,prince of persia and similar are best played with a joystick.


----------



## sidcool (Aug 17, 2006)

in my computer the ground and water look completely black.please help


----------



## hellrider (Aug 18, 2006)

sidcool said:
			
		

> in my computer the ground and water look completely black.please help



Coz ur comp may not come under minimum requirements to run the game!!


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 18, 2006)

sidcool said:
			
		

> in my computer the ground and water look completely black.please help



I think u might not have put on the patches. Indtall the patches and enjoy the beauty.


----------



## sysrq (Aug 19, 2006)

any one knows the real life location that is used to compare crysis vs real life pic. coz someday b4  i was watching "welcome to the jungle" [the rundown], and it seems that some jungle scenes are picturised in that location.
*www.crysis-online.com/Media/Images/Screenshots/Comparison-01.jpg
the moutainian one with sharp edge!
if that image would come out to be fake then i would believe that eddiction starts developing in me so early.Is that image fake just like many?
*edit*

dont know if any body already knows it , but i foung it -> that location that is used in comparison and in which the game is based is "na pali [hawaii]" and are not fake.


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 25, 2006)

Will Crysis Demo be released for DX 9 soon?


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 26, 2006)

seems that there will be a prerelease demo this fall .... dunno whether dx 10 cards will be released by then !!!!

source: incrysis. 

Betcha all of ya fans hv seen the newly released MP vidz of Crysis. Thre Terrific


----------



## Stalker (Aug 28, 2006)

in farcry, which renderer is better?? Direct3D9 or OpenGL??


----------



## n.regmi (Aug 28, 2006)

@ionicsachin
where can i find 734 MB Mega Single Player Map pack's maps?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey, I am stuck in one level. I am playing in the 4th highest difficulty setting. I am in the level after factory (I do not remember the name) but at the beginning of the level, I am only with the M4 assault rifle and 10 rounds of bullets and scores of mutants and fatboys around. I simply cannot escape their attention as I think the best strategy would be not to engage them but run like hell.

Can anyone guide me?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 29, 2006)

Next gen consoles are not powerful enough to run crysis..PC rules.source below.

*news.teamxbox.com/xbox/11651/Crytek-Next-Gen-Consoles-Are-Too-Weak-for-Crysis/


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 29, 2006)

ya i read that , i was going to post that


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 29, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> ya i read that , i was going to post that



so what do u think..it is true..


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 29, 2006)

it is true , see the ps3 thread in this forum , i had posted abt this there , in a E3 interview with mtv(gametrailers.com) crysis head said that crysis is too much for the nex gen consoles and Pc is the true nex gen .

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=296695&postcount=11


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 29, 2006)

but i need best hardware to run it with full glory..also farcry uses the same engine or not..


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 29, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> but i need best hardware to run it with full glory..also farcry uses the same engine or not..




Crysis is a whole different engine .


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 31, 2006)

Cry sis uses Cryengine 2 with advanced features like HDR+boom, Depth of Field, Shader model 3, DX10 instructions.... If any body wants at least 1/4th of the glory at least ( i said at least) 1 GB Ram and overclocked 6600GT.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 31, 2006)

According to me the requirements should be like this if you want to use only Dx 9 features:

640*480/800*600 low to lowest
Amd Athlon XP 2500 or up
512-1GB RAM
Geforce 6600 or better

1024*768 low to med or low
AMD 64 @ 2GHz or higher
1GB RAM or more
Geforce 6800 better, 6600GT comes close

1024*768 Med or higher than med
AMD 64 @ 2-2.2GHz
1-2GB RAM
Geforce 7600GT level or 6800Ultra

1024*768 High to max
AMD 64 @ 2.4GHz or higher, dual core prefered
2GB RAM
Geforce 7800GT/7900GT or better

1024*768/1280*1024 MAX
AMD 64, atleast 2.4-2.6GHz, dual core should give huge benefits
2GB RAM or more
Radeon X1900XT or better

all this is without AA. and may or may not be with AF either.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 31, 2006)

How did they create the game so as to make use of DX10 when its not even finished nd no hardware meets its requirements by now???Might be some kinda patch like the older FC1.3


----------



## sysrq (Sep 1, 2006)

DX10 features are emulated on dx9 hardware during development, i think! 
also they earned alot from farcry , so they might be able to get some dx10 prototyps with "shapath patra" for not disclosing detail in public ,from companies[nv,ati],  .[wierd thinking]


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 1, 2006)

gud, they also confirmed tht the game will be shipping later (Q4) this year !!!


----------



## sysrq (Sep 1, 2006)

*www.gameinformer.com/News/Story/200608/N06.0830.2058.31148.htm

actually they have actual DX10 hardware prototype


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 2, 2006)

I was literally shocked at the announcement that Next Gen consoles simplay lack the power to play CRYSIS !!!!

*incrysis.com/crysis/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=132&Itemid=2


----------



## caleb (Sep 2, 2006)

I Totally agree with ionicsachin about FarCry being one of the best games of this decades. Here is a small tip that'll work as good as a cheat code (I fiddled around with it for some time as I couldn't complete the game even after a month...please don't laugh...I'm almost 40 years old so I'm not as good you young folk at these games).

Go to FarCry>Scripts>AI>Characters>Personalities and than remove any of the notpads there and paste it outside the FarCry game folder where you can remember so you can replace it when you want it.

I removed mutantrear notepad and a few others related to the mutants and none of the mutants attacked me in the game but they still present in the game...same goes for the dangerous invisible mutants.

You can do this to get a hang of the area and than replace the notepads to make the game exciting with all the deddly mutant and the rest.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2006)

If you are playing on the hardest difficulty, do not use any cheats. when u complete the game without cheats on that mode its a big achievement  makes u feel good.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 3, 2006)

*pc.gamespy.com/pc/ea-crytek-title-untitled-project/728480p1.html

well, if the next gen consoles don't have the power to run crysis, why was Farcry : instincts predator, Instincts evolution not released for pc??


----------



## ionicsachin (Sep 3, 2006)

I am still confused with the next gen thing. They say that Sli of 7950 having much memory would help out i think that no card of the series supports DX 10 instrucrion set. I tried out myself with the new DX SDK and wherever their were DX 10 features an eror was given.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 3, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> *pc.gamespy.com/pc/ea-crytek-title-untitled-project/728480p1.html
> 
> well, if the next gen consoles don't have the power to run crysis, why was Farcry : instincts predator, Instincts evolution not released for pc??



Consoles need some Exclusive titles to increase sales , Instincts was xbox exclusive like wwf titles are console exlusives. If you want to play instincts buy an xbox, that's what the idea is abt.


----------



## ionicsachin (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, whatever it is , PC will be better than any other console.....


----------



## runeet (Sep 4, 2006)

yeah i agrre pc gaming is better than any console, bu the fact remains that it als a lot expensive than conslole gaming and i am talking hardware wise.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi....can anyone give some tips as to how to defeat Kreiger and his four heavily armed mercenaries in the last level, Volcano. I defeated the first set of mercenaries in the first hall with a combination of rocket launcher and OICW Assault rifle but I just cannot seem to manage the second big fight.

I think tech_mastermind has mentioned in this thread that he has finished the game 5-6 times on various difficulty levels. Could he also give some special tips?


----------



## ionicsachin (Sep 4, 2006)

Be tactical and include complex movements.....


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 4, 2006)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> Be tactical and include complex movements.....



yes,do not forget to save your game..i played farcry a year ago and after than i never played it..so i don't know much how i completed the last level..play with your own hands without any help..you will love it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 4, 2006)

During the first fight use tha gun with that 40ammo per clip nd use their secondary fire mode. The other guns explosion is more powerful but slow loading. Clear everybody with grenades. Shooting at heads gives an instant kill.try that.
When fighting  with Kreigor shoot the main guards first nd start stooting at him continuously nd dun wait for reload. Take another gun nd whans clips over swotch to secondary nd give a blast. That should work. 
This trick worked till the second last difficulty level. but can't even reach there with the greatest diff level.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh god!!!!!!!! How could you people play the same game all over again at different difficulty levels. I loved FarCry but still couldnt complete it even once. The reason is I dont have enough time but then even if I had, I'd find it really boring to go all over again. For me, once is enough. There are many other title to take up.


----------



## ionicsachin (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey people two of the new things that will run crysis full power are set to release.... One is the Quad core intel processors and the other is the mighty king of all 
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTX
This amazing card has DX10 and Shader model 4.0
Please read the article about this amazing card at 
*megagames.com/news/html/hardware/nvidiagf8800gtxgtsspecs.shtml


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 25, 2006)

new crysis video(hd) 76MB 

*files.filefront.com/Crysis_Walkthrough_Directdzip/;6073710;;/fileinfo.html

enjoy !


----------



## akshayt (Oct 25, 2006)

a C2D should be enough to get the max out of Crysis, but a geforce 9800GTX will be required to do the same, 8800GTX won't be enough if you want all maxed out at 16x12 4x AA 16x AF.


----------



## ionicsachin (Oct 25, 2006)

Where have we got a 9800 GTX .. I think still 8800GTX is the best releasing on Nov 9


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 4, 2006)

Well i think this thread shud become sticky after the release of Crysis.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 10, 2006)

I just saw some screenshots of crysis. Simply amazing. I never realised gaming got so real.... Amazing. Wonder if my 7900GT would be able to do anything in this regard....


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 11, 2006)

It will definitely require a 8800GTX that supports DX10 and shader model 4


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 15, 2006)

People just waiting hard for Crysis . Are you???


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 15, 2006)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I just saw some screenshots of crysis. Simply amazing. I never realised gaming got so real.... Amazing. Wonder if my 7900GT would be able to do anything in this regard....



Would you sell me your 7900GT?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 15, 2006)

how much for that 7900gt?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 4, 2006)

*EXCLUSIVE:CRYSIS-"DIRECTX 10" supported game.Mind Blowing Graphics*

Crysis Updated Impressions - Dynamic Environments and Adapting to the Cold
Crysis is a game that will continually force you to adapt to changing conditions, as you'll battle in steamy jungles as well as brutally cold environments.


*www.picfury.com/1w/931665_20060328_screen004-1-th.jpg


Crysis Feature Preview - Building a New Kind of First-Person Shooter Story
Crysis may have cutting-edge graphics, but developer Crytek is also looking to deliver a story that's just as advanced.


*www.picfury.com/1w/931665_20061113_screen002-1-th.jpg


Perhaps the most common question revolving around Crysis isn't when this eagerly awaited first-person shooter is going to ship or even whether it will appear on the Xbox 360 and the PlayStation 3. Instead, gamers everywhere are wondering what sort of PC they'll need to run the game. And it's not hard to understand why Crysis has everyone thinking about hardware upgrades. Ever since it was revealed at the Game Developers Conference, gamers have been amazed by the cutting-edge visuals in Crysis. So when we recently visited developer Crytek's offices in Frankfurt, Germany, we got a chance to find out more about the game's technology, as well as what kind of machine you'll need to run the game. 


Crysis will offer impressive graphics that make good use of modern PC technology. 

Crysis will be Crytek's second game, after 2004's acclaimed Far Cry, and the company is aiming to ratchet up its storytelling, as well as its technologies. The story revolves around an alien invasion of Earth, with the end of humanity as we know it hanging in the balance. This is a far cry from Far Cry's tale of science run amok on a remote tropical island. Still, Crysis does feature a tropical island, and it serves as the setting for the game. After a mysterious meteor crashes on the island, your special forces team is deployed to investigate. However, the North Koreans have arrived first, so you'll battle not only them but also the aliens, once the extraterrestrial threat is revealed. The early screenshots and videos of Crysis are no doubt impressive and, in some ways, jaw dropping. They show combat taking place in an incredibly realized tropical paradise. More importantly, the videos show things that have never been seen before in a game, such as how the individual leaves of a plant will bend if someone or something passes by. "We tried to make everything more cinematic and more realistic," said Cevat Yerli, Crytek president and CEO. 

Crytek has always been a company on the cutting edge. As we noted in our prior preview, Crytek's roots are in developing one of the first tech demos for Nvidia's GeForce graphics cards, and the company has been working with shaders and other advanced graphics features as long as anyone in the industry. Yet just as important is how the development team works together to solve technical and artistic issues. 

"Our technology team works very closely with our production team, so they are not only aware of what the future is, but they all understand what is the real dilemma of pipelines, tools, and production issues," Yerli said. For example, members of the technology team are often assigned temporarily to the production side of the office, where they can work closely together to solve issues that crop up during development. The company also does a lot of internal training, workshops, tutorials, and videos to get everyone up to speed on the latest technology. "Technology is one thing," Yerli said, "but to get the team to understand technology is another." 

Crysis will let Crytek show off everything that it's been working on over the past two years. The game will feature not only state-of-the-art graphics, but also advanced physics, animation, lighting, and more. A lot of the technology incorporated into Crysis is aimed at increasing the cinematic nature of the experience, as well as creating more realistic gameplay. For instance, with deformable vegetation, it will be possible to see leaves bend and sway. The movement of foliage in the distance may reveal an otherwise undetected enemy. All objects will have physical properties that can change drastically throughout the story. The tropical jungle, for instance, will flash freeze, and suddenly everything in the frozen environment will shatter apart. 

*www.picfury.com/1w/78020pc24-1-th.jpg

Yerli explained the full range of visual tools that Crytek is working with. Crysis' camera technology will make extensive use of motion blur, so if you spin around quickly to face an enemy, the images onscreen will blur. The lighting system makes use of depth of field so that if you focus on an object nearby, objects in the distance will blur. The game uses a new indirect lighting system that tries to model the way light and color react in the real world. Lights will "bounce" off of colors and interact to create more lifelike lighting conditions. And, of course, Crysis will take advantage of high dynamic range lighting to create more realistic light, in general. 

Crytek will do something very interesting with color, as well. "We manipulate color depending on the intensity," Yerli said. So if you're in an action-packed situation, the colors in the game may become grittier or more saturated to reflect that adrenalin is flowing through your system and your senses are more alive. 


Fortunately for this vehicle, DirectX 10 isn't here yet. 

Yerli was able to give us an idea of what kind of hardware Crysis will support. Keep in mind that these are by no means the official requirements, as the game is still in development. Still, this gives us an idea of what kind of technologies the game will take advantage of, and it may give you an idea of where you currently stand in terms of being able to run the game. 

"Crysis will feature out-of-the-box 32-bit, 64-bit, DirectX 9, DirectX 10, and multithreading support," he said. That's a lot of technical jargon, so we'll go over each point one by one. The important thing to keep in mind is that you won't have to worry about configuring all of these settings when you install the game, as Crysis will automatically configure itself based on what kind of hardware you have.

*www.picfury.com/1w/931665_20061113_screen001-1-th.jpg


We've seen a fair bit of Crysis recently, what with our visit to Crytek's offices in Frankfurt and everything. What we hadn't seen anything of until today, though, was the game's multiplayer component, which we dutifully waited in line for at the 2006 Games Convention, after a meeting in which Crytek showed us some of the recently implemented features. 

In case you haven't been following our previous coverage of the game, Crysis (like Far Cry before it) is set on a beautiful tropical island where things aren't nearly as peaceful as they might first appear. In Far Cry mutants were the problem. In Crysis it's North Koreans...oh, and aliens who travel down to Earth on some kind of asteroid and flash-freeze a good portion of the game's tropical paradise in the process. The secret to success in Crysis, at least according to the senior game designer that we met with, is that you must "adapt to survive." This not only means that you should carefully plan your attacks on enemies rather than running in with guns blazing, but also refers to the fact that both your weapons and your high-tech nanosuit are customizable. 

Tinkering with your nanosuit's energy-consumption settings, for example, will give you an opportunity to augment your speed, your strength, or your armor (which also determines your health-regeneration rate--there are no first-aid kits in the game) at the expense of other attributes for extended periods of time. Weapons in Crysis are even more customizable, since most of them boast interchangeable scopes, silencers, grenades, and ammo types, among other things. All of these customizations can be handled without interrupting the action in any significant way, and we were told that with practice you could even customize your weapon in the middle of a gunfight. 

When changing a weapon's configuration on the move, you'll see the gun held up at an angle on the screen, and all of the components that can be swapped out will be highlighted so that you can click on them with your mouse cursor. The most exciting optional extra that we got to see during our single-player demo was the tactical ammo, which lodges itself under the skin of your target without alerting them until you choose to detonate it. You'll be able to fire off multiple rounds before pushing the button, so although shooting a guard out in the open and only letting him die when he's concealed from his colleagues might be useful, shooting the whole crowd and then watching them fall to the ground simultaneously promises to be downright entertaining. 

The level that dominated our single-player demonstration was set in a jungle location that you'll explore when you're about a third of the way through the game. North Korean enemies were scattered all over the expansive locale, and in the distance, the sphere of freezing ice surrounding the alien asteroid (or vessel?) was clearly visible. The Crytek employee demonstrating the game had a god mode turned on and so, because he was invincible, he spent most of his time running and gunning like a madman (to show off how impressively destructive the whole environment is), rather than giving any thought to his visibility and audibility as you would if you were attempting to sneak up on enemies. Trees fell to the ground convincingly and vehicles on which every component sustained damage individually became fireballs shortly after their fuel tanks were hit.

*www.picfury.com/1w/78008pc12-1-th.jpg

The first-person shooter genre could be in for a very big wake-up call when Crysis debuts. The sophomore effort from Germany's Crytek is one of the biggest games on the horizon, thanks to the impressive screen shots released thus far and the reputation the company has earned from the superb Far Cry. As we covered in our last preview, the designers at Crytek want to create a game with a story that's as flexible and advanced as the cutting-edge graphics engine that powers it. In other words, you'll be able to go through the game in different ways instead of experiencing a rigidly linear storyline like that found in so many other first-person shooter campaigns. However, another goal of the design team is to create a believable and dynamic environment to battle in. The graphics in Crysis aren't just there for eye candy, as the game's physics engine means that everything behaves like it should, even when the conditions change drastically. Please note: this preview story may contain minor spoilers of some of the story elements in Crysis. 


When you first arrive on the island, you'll find a jungle paradise like the one depicted in this image. 

In Crysis, you'll play as Jake Dunn, a member of a US Special Forces team that is sent to a remote Pacific island after a mysterious object lands on it. Unfortunately, the North Korean military secures the island first, so your mission will be to infiltrate and investigate what's going on. However, you'll quickly discover that events will spiral dangerously out of control, as the meteor is actually an extraterrestrial spacecraft full of aliens that don't want us to take them to our leader. Instead, they want to wipe us out. 

When you first arrive on the island, you'll discover a tropical paradise not unlike that seen in Far Cry. Giant palms sway in the wind, the sun burns brightly in the sky, and the jungle can be used for concealment from the North Korean soldiers who patrol the island. The first chapter of the game will require you to participate in what could best be described as guerilla warfare. You'll recon the island, choosing to ambush or bypass North Korean forces. This part of the game should feel quite a bit like Far Cry, Crytek's first game. Far Cry also had you crawling around a jungle while ambushing (and being ambushed by) foes, and one of the cool features about that game was that you could choose how you navigated through the gigantic levels. You could blitz your way across and engage enemies in a running firefight, or you could take the long way around and remain invisible. 

This all changes when the aliens finally announce their presence by flash freezing the island. The designers told us that they went through hundreds of designs for the single alien race, with the goal of creating something truly alien. While the aliens themselves remain a mystery for now, we do know that their goal is to turn Earth into a frozen world, and that's why they're messing with the global weather system. Their first step, however, is to freeze the island that you'll be fighting on. 
*www.picfury.com/1w/931665_20060927_screen003-1-th.jpg

Paradise turns into frozen paradise in the game, and you've got to adapt or die. 


In a lot of games, "frozen" usually means that the ground textures are painted white instead of brown to convey the sense of snow. Otherwise, not much else has changed in those games. That's not going to be the case in Crysis. Thanks to the game's impressive physics engine, the cold will have significant effects on the gameplay, as well as the tactics that you'll want to employ to survive. 

For one, the lush jungle that you battled in during the first chapter in the game is now frozen. That changes the properties of the vegetation, and branches will no longer bend if you brush by them. Previously, you could detect an enemy by observing how the vegetation in the distance reacts to their passage, but now that won't be the case. Even worse, frozen objects have a tendency to shatter, so the environment is suddenly a lot more brittle--and harder to sneak around in because of the noisy shattering ice--than before. 

You'll also discover that some of your weapons and equipment won't work as well as before, since mechanical items tend to have problems when dealing with brutally cold temperatures. This may require you to adapt your tactics to using what works. Thankfully, the aliens, being cold-lovers, have an aversion to fire, so it makes sense that you'll want to rely on incendiary weapons to take them on. 


Crysis is scheduled to ship this winter. 
*www.picfury.com/1w/931665_20060927_screen002-1-th.jpg

The aliens use cold as a weapon, as well. They may attempt to ice you with their freeze ray. You'll become frozen in place if you're hit by the ray, and you'll see the ice build up around your body. Thankfully, you have your state-of-the-art nano suit to help you break out of the ice. The nano suit can be configured to your tactical needs. If you need to move faster, you can dump power into the suit's speed to get a boost. If you need more strength to move a heavy object, lift a heavy weapon, or shatter ice, then direct the suit's power to augment your strength. This flexibility means that you can tackle different tactical situations in a number of ways. You could stick around and fight it out or try and flee to escape your pursuers. 

Of course, your tactics will have to change again when you get to the final part of the game, which takes place in zero gravity. This happens after you battle your way to the aliens' vessel and discover that it has some exotic properties. Unfortunately, that's all Crytek was willing to tell us, as the rest of the final chapter is remaining a tightly kept secret for now. Still, it's clear that Crysis is a game that will keep you on your toes, as your tactics will need to adapt to all the different environments the game throws at you. Crysis is scheduled to ship this winter.
*www.picfury.com/1w/931665_20060927_screen001-1-th.jpg


for more pictures go here :::

*www.picfury.com/galleries/ImageGallery-36889.html

courtesy:gamespot...

directx 10 seems to promising....

enjoy urself guys....


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: EXCLUSIVE:CRYSIS-"DIRECTX 10" supported game.Mind Blowing Graphics*

Crysis thread already running. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29063&highlight=crysis

To see the newest pics and videos of crysis visit *www.crysis-online.com/

this is thenewest crysis video provided by crytek 
*www.crysis-online-files.com/video/SD/[Crysis-Online]%20Crysis%20Island%20Flyover.avi


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: EXCLUSIVE:CRYSIS-"DIRECTX 10" supported game.Mind Blowing Graphics*

Although U Being An Old Member...i Guess U Missed Out Gamerz Section On Ur Every Visit.....

Mods Shift This To Gamerz Section


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2006)

merged with this thread


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 12, 2006)

It's going to be hard to port crysis to ps3 or xbox 360 because the game has huge ram requirements.Both the consoles do not have enough ram.The result was also visible in game Gears of war for the xbox 360 where the characters would constantly had skinning issues.And sorry for my thread over crysis.


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey people they are up going to release a multiplayer beta
*www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=156456


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 4, 2007)

well well . . i just upgraded my system to play farcry with full glory . . and there you go . . another one beats me hands down . can someone give me a supercomp for free. . ?,i guess we will have super comp in two years to play games . . if it progresses at this rate


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 5, 2007)

@ionicsachin
dude any clue about farcry next? well i'm new here n didn't kno about dis thread, farcry is da best game i've played in last couple of yrs, i've completed it thrice, including in da hardest mode, now waiting for da next genre...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 5, 2007)

next one is crysis


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 13, 2007)

has anyone purchased 8800gtx or windows vista......demo is coming soon


----------



## skippednote (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a comp with 
256mb ram
845mb
40gb hard drive
a dvd writer
will far cry work on my computer
and if not what are the required upgrades


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 16, 2007)

@Captain Neo
u need a sub 5k upgrade to play FC.
an 256 MB ram for 1.3k or 512 for 2.5k
A gcard like XFX 6200 AGP 128 @2.8k
__________
@ionicsachin
ive seen that demo of crysis has been leaked nd is there for dl in some payed crack sites? have u got it?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 16, 2007)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> has anyone purchased 8800gtx or windows vista......demo is coming soon



Crysis can also be run on windows xp


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 22, 2007)

And it will support dx 9 cards so no upgrade unless u are absolutely a graphics fanatic


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2007)

Do nyone knows whether FC demo is publically available. Can nyone give ny kind of dl link(as it is demo, every link is legal)??
Ive seen it for dl on some paid site nd demo size is 2.4GB.


----------



## assasin (Mar 4, 2007)

If the demo is of 2.4GB then how big will the whole game be?????
Hope my config plays crysis.
Planning to get a 1GB stick and 250GB hdd next week.Still waiting for a 10k DX10 gpu.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2007)

Crysis demo is not available yet . That site is offering 2.4 gig of porn (if you are lucky).


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

@tarey_g
No the sites providing it are paid sites nd the user comments are good. The demo torrent is inactive. So i think no way to get the file.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 5, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @tarey_g
> No the sites providing it are paid sites nd the user comments are good. The demo torrent is inactive. So i think no way to get the file.



No matter its paid or whateve , noway in the world someone can provide a demo of crysis at this time , developers have released no such thing . If something (like tech demo) had leaked it wud be all over internet, you dont need to visit paid sites for that.


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 5, 2007)

*Hey guys tell me will crysis run on my nVIDIA GeForce 6150 256 MB graphics card?*


*Thanks,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

@crystal_pup
is 256 ur total memory or the shared memory for IGP? If u have 256 shared along with 768~1GB or even 512 MB extra(without being shared) then u can play on lowest settings. The perfomance is greately influenced by CPU also for Crysisas it doesn't require Agiea Physx Card and all physics are done on GPU nd CPU.

The min req are nvidia 6200 with 128MB dedicated with 2.4Ghz Intel or AMD 64 3000+ with atleast 512 MB mem and 6GB for installation.


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 5, 2007)

saikibryan said:
			
		

> @ionicsachin
> dude any clue about farcry next? well i'm new here n didn't kno about dis thread, farcry is da best game i've played in last couple of yrs, i've completed it thrice, including in da hardest mode, now waiting for da next genre...



next is FAR CRY 2 based on CryEngine 2.... images and concepts can be found in wikipedia and (jut google it) !!!!


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 5, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @crystal_pup
> is 256 ur total memory or the shared memory for IGP? If u have 256 shared along with 768~1GB or even 512 MB extra(without being shared) then u can play on lowest settings. The perfomance is greately influenced by CPU also for Crysisas it doesn't require Agiea Physx Card and all physics are done on GPU nd CPU.
> 
> The min req are nvidia 6200 with 128MB dedicated with 2.4Ghz Intel or AMD 64 3000+ with atleast 512 MB mem and 6GB for installation.


 

*My configuration is 1GB RAM,nVIDIA GeForce 6150 graphics card...AMD turion 64 x 2 processor....Wat do u think?? Will Crysis run on my configuration??*

*Thanks,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2007)

just seen that teaser video in which u are encountering a large SPIDER like alien.
Its just amazing. Effects are dazzeling. Weapons hav got the punch. 

Can anyone tell me wat happens if u r freezed by aliens. Ur life decreases ? or just for few seconds u remain still ?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> just seen that teaser video in which u are encountering a large SPIDER like alien.
> Its just amazing. Effects are dazzeling. Weapons hav got the punch.
> 
> Can anyone tell me wat happens if u r freezed by aliens. Ur life decreases ? or just for few seconds u remain still ?



I heard that nano suit can melt ice. Crysis with nano suit yummy.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

@crystal_pup
sure. u can play the game as uve a decent proccy nd ram. U have to disable most visuals but can apply more CPU intense effects like Physics, water effects etc.

Many HD videos are out there for free. We can make ourself invisible to aliens(heat sensing) by freezing our own suit surface but still our body remains warm and throw a vehicle by charging our suit or even explode and causing shockwave to some distance knockin/damaging nearby enemies. Our suit can even absorb/cancel ambient noise while walkin through dried leaves or forest in trade of suits bettery charge.
Hardly wait for the game. 
Gonna overclock every system component to play the game@1280x960 max.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 6, 2007)

Has anyone got any news links about the use of physics in the game


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 13, 2007)

More Crysis to real life comparison screen released...

*www.fatadam.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/comp01.jpg

*www.fatadam.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/comp02.jpg

*www.fatadam.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/comp03.jpg

*www.fatadam.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/comp05.jpg

*www.fatadam.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/comp06.jpg

*www.fatadam.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/comp07.jpg

*www.fatadam.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/comp08.jpg

source


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow the game graphics looks very gorgeous & real.


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 14, 2007)

*Graphics of Crysis are mind boggling....*

*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 14, 2007)

Those who can, should download and see these two vids abt crysis sandbox editor.
Video1-HD  179 MB

Video2-HD 231 MB

Awesome, but how i am gonna play this game


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi .... this thread is back....as i got my net connection back after xams
Look they are talking something abt crysis beta demo
*www.crysis-online.com/?id=248

Forget not the Halo 2 releasing next month 8th or 9th for pc (sc: gamespot.com)

and Also try out the 1.4 patch of Far Cry ...... it includes a mega fix called project FixIt deeply enhancing the gam....it really looks even greater now.


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 16, 2007)

wow Halo 2 for PC....
thats gr8 news buddy


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 16, 2007)

A new crysis video is out , if you ppl want to chk it ...

*download.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_crysis_gdc07_h264.wmv  (HD 80MB)



			
				saikibryan said:
			
		

> wow Halo 2 for PC....
> thats gr8 news buddy


Lol dude ,this is a crysis thread


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 17, 2007)

Halo 2 is coming only for Vista......there is no idea abt Crysis


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 17, 2007)

Crysis is both for windws xp and vista. Directx10 effects wont work in xp. The older screenshots are directx 9 screenhots.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 17, 2007)

The water effects are even better than real life ones


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 17, 2007)

Far Cry has the best water effects in any game till date......Note: Only Under ultra high settings


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 17, 2007)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> Far Cry has the best water effects in any game till date......Note: Only Under ultra high settings



[Cough]Battlefield 2[/Cough]


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 18, 2007)

Nah..... Far Cry's water effects are better


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 18, 2007)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> Nah..... Far Cry's water effects are better



Then i can clearly assume that you have never played Battlefield 2. The water effects of *Far Cry Instincts Predator* for 360 were better than Battlefield 2. Farcy for PC does not even come close. Wake up my friend, gaming has seen better than farcry(more than 3 yrs old game)


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 18, 2007)

lol: I am talking abt crysis


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Yes i know you are talking abt Crysis


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 19, 2007)

does anyone know what exactly does project Fixit means in patch 1.4


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 26, 2007)

Look out the cool new Crysis gamer tv review videos
*www.incrysis.net/incrysis_dot_com_gamertv_0704.zip
*www3.incrysis.com/incrysis_dot_com_gamertv_0704.zip


----------



## Harvik780 (May 7, 2007)

New crysis nanosuit detail use video
*www.gamespot.com/pages/video_player/popup.php?sid=6170182&pid=931665


----------



## ionicsachin (May 9, 2007)

and also checkout the guns and all....every gun has many optimisations....and the game play is non linear...that means we can roam around and anything might happen...its not planned  by programmer


----------



## Darthvader (May 9, 2007)

Gameplay cannot be non linear in a fps.
To a certain extent to choose ur path yes but more than that.,....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 10, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> *Gameplay cannot be non linear in a fps.*
> To a certain extent to choose ur path yes but more than that.,....



Yes it can. Read bioshock interview.


----------



## Darthvader (May 11, 2007)

although Bioshock is describes as a shooter its actualy a genre buster

IGN AU: At various times in its development, the game has been described as an RPG, a shooter, a sandbox game and everything in between. It's obviously one of those new-fangled genre-mashers. In your words, describe the gameplay mix for us - is it mostly blasting? Much puzzle solving?

Jon Chey: Actually, this is pretty simple: BioShock is a shooter. It's true that it is doing things that no other shooter has done before, and that gets people confused about what genre it is. It's funny how genres work. They certainly help people figure out what games are and help them decide whether or not to pick something up and try it out. But at the same time, they often act like straightjackets. Developers get lazy and just follow conventions. I mean, why does every shooter have to go in a straight line from where you enter the level to where you leave?


----------



## ionicsachin (May 15, 2007)

Any new video links???


----------



## ionicsachin (May 26, 2007)

C'mon guys....any Crysis Updates.....


----------



## ionicsachin (May 31, 2007)

Check this out....Crysis on DirectX 9 new videos


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey where's the link???????????


----------



## mayur_digitized (Jun 4, 2007)

I m a bit afraid bcoz of all the hype given to CRYSIS. Even AOE 3 n DOOM 3 were hyped so much, but they failed to live up to the expectations. they were good but not good enough. I hope I m proved wrong so that v can enjoy a pathbreaking game (last one was Half Life)


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi All.

I Have Just Joined The Forum.


My Machine Specs Are:

C2d E6400
Asus P5b Deluxe Mobo
Xfx 7900gt 256 Mb Pci-e Graphics Card
2*1 Gb Kingston Ddr2 Ram

Will I Be Able To Run Crysis In Medium Graphics Details??
[ I Am Pretty Sure That I Wont Be Able To Run The Game With Full Graphics].

And Also,which Graphics Card/dual Graphics Cards Are Needed To Run The Game In Full Graphics??


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, it should run the game at med details.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 7, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> Hi All.
> 
> I Have Just Joined The Forum.
> 
> ...


Yep it will do at medium settings without AA.You would need an 8800GTX to run it at full juice.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 8, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Yep it will do at medium settings without AA.You would need an 8800GTX to run it at full juice.


 
well can a couple of 8600gt or 8600gts serve the purpose.
actually,8800gtx worth abt 30-35k here in kolkata.
bt if i go for a pair of 8600gts or 8600gt
it will be much cheaper for me.
ny suggestions?


----------



## assasin (Jun 9, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> bt if i go for a pair of 8600gts or 8600gt


 
2 8600GTS in SLi setup cant even get close enough in fps when compared to a 8800GTS leave alone 8800GTX.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 11, 2007)

i bought the card with 19k.
i hv to w8 for sometime till the price of 8800 series falls down.
current price in kolkata??ny news??
if ny,plz let me know the contact info of the dealer.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 11, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> i bought the card with 19k.
> i hv to w8 for sometime till the price of 8800 series falls down.
> current price in kolkata??ny news??
> if ny,plz let me know the contact info of the dealer.


Post ur query in the graphics card thread in hardware troubleshooting.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't know why people go on harping about the AI of fear. I mean i played extraction point and honestly the AI wasn't that great. maybe cuz i don't have a very good system. but even with a bad system, i found a lot of flaws. especially in the first lvl where u enter the church and that guy from the previous fear is there and u have to kill all those soldiers of his. i mean i crouched behind a pew and the soldiers kept on shooting in a straight line. i just ran up to them from the side and killed em quite easily.
BTW- can someone post a torrent for far cry- i bought it, played half and lost it when i shifted my house, nd i dont wanna buy it again. so please? i know this is not the place to talk about piracy and illegal games so can u email me bout it at karmanyaaggarwal@gmail.com ?


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 12, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Post ur query in the graphics card thread in hardware troubleshooting.


 
i hv done tht.

and i got my answer.

thanx pal


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 13, 2007)

hey

is there ny stealth mode killing in FARCRY??


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 13, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> hey
> 
> is there ny stealth mode killing in FARCRY??


I have played Farcry.I think u'll have to use ur normal instincts and bring in natural stealth.I didn't find any game ready stealth mode though.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 13, 2007)

Some crysis videos:


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy47AbcmXQg

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bveGvf-kML0

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6Nea9E2tPo


Some screens:
 *www3.incrysis.com/screenshots/070613-1-small.jpg  *www3.incrysis.com/screenshots/070613-2-small.jpg  *www3.incrysis.com/screenshots/070613-3-small.jpg
*www3.incrysis.com/screenshots/070613-4-small.jpg  *www3.incrysis.com/screenshots/070613-5-small.jpg  *www3.incrysis.com/screenshots/070613-6-small.jpg
*www3.incrysis.com/screenshots/070613-7-small.jpg  *www3.incrysis.com/screenshots/070613-8-small.jpg  *www3.incrysis.com/screenshots/070613-9-small.jpg


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I have played Farcry.I think u'll have to use ur normal instincts and bring in natural stealth.I didn't find any game ready stealth mode though.


 
actually i was referring to the way of killing thts present in IGI2

u go rite behind ur enemy n press the use key[default 'E'] n get him down silently.

tht type of stuff.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 14, 2007)

Far Cry is an action game not a stealth game.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Far Cry is an action game not a stealth game.


 
i know tht.

by the way,IGI2 isnt a stealth game,too.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, how much will original (licensed) Farcry cost? Is music world a good place to buy from?


----------



## baccilus (Jun 17, 2007)

Dead thread?


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

Check out the Crysis Boxart here....



> Crysis Box Art revealed - Confirmed
> Thursday, 21 June 2007
> 
> After much speculation of the Crysis box Art, we can indeed confirm that this is the box art for Crysis. You can download here (thanks to Crytek for this!). This file contains two copies - versions with and without the "Game for Windows" banner logo. The Special Edition box art of Crysis will be released soon.



SOURCE: INCRYSIS

gonna buy this game game as soon as it comes to India...


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 25, 2007)

Boxart is cool


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 25, 2007)

when is it releasin in india??

cant wait fer dat nymore.really eager to buy it.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 25, 2007)

by the way when is it relesing worldwide


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 25, 2007)

n after how many days of worldwide release,its comin in india??


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

@ionicsachin
i dont think EA has announced any official release date 4 crysis yet...but its gonna be around *september 07*

Be sure to check out the new official EA Crysis site which is about to launch,

*www.ea.com/crysis/


----------



## Stalker (Jun 27, 2007)

The trailer is old, most of u might have seen it....but for those who haven't

watch *CRYSIS ZERO-GRAVITY ALIEN SHIP TRAILER*

alternate links < same video> : 
*news.filefront.com/new-crysis-zero-gravity-video/
*www.videogamesblogger.com/2007/06/12/new-crysis-video-goes-inside-an-alien-ship.htm

Download *ALIEN WORLD TRAILER*
Actual footage of aliens (_Aliens!! not those machines shown in the previous trailers_) in Crysis. well.....in the final parts of the video.
First they show the tropical forest, then frozen terrain & then alien ship will some really cool looking  aliens 

& if this has been posted before, sorry for the re-post


----------



## Stalker (Jun 30, 2007)

> EA's new Crysis website has launched today. The media section features already seen trailers and screenshots, however there is a nice wallpaper featuring the Nano Suit (and also the Crysis box art). Crysis has also been added to the EA Forums. It is very likely that the site's content will expand as the release date draws closer.



SOURCE

*VISIT THE OFFICIAL CRYSIS WEBSITE*


----------



## Stalker (Jul 5, 2007)

*WEAPONS OF CRYSIS* trailer by IGN.com

*Video Features:*
ADAPT TO SURVIVE
REALTIME MODDING
DUAL SOCOM
GRENADES
SNIPER RIFLE
TACTICAL SHOTGUN
C4 EXPLOSIVE
MISSILE LAUNCHER

*Weapons Shown *( with modifications) 
1. SCAR (with reflex sight / silencer / assault Scope / grenade launcher)
2. Dual SOCOM ( with silencer / Laser pointer)
3. Smoke / Flash Bang grenades
4. Sniper Rifle (with precision scope)
5. Shotgun ( with Tactical scope)
6. C4 Explosive
7. Missile launcher

+ new map indicator, new Nanosuit selection screen, New interface, better explosions, better AI...
*
MUST SEE FOR A CRYSIS FAN!!
*
MORE INFO OVER HERE..*


*


----------



## Stalker (Jul 9, 2007)

*FOOTAGE OF THE FIRST LEVEL OF CRYSIS*

the scene reminds me of Farcry.......& the binocs of FarCry r back!

Check out the stealth Gameplay!

^^also noticed a lighting bug after 1.25 min of play....look at the table care fully........seems as the gleaming sunlight suddenly disappears & reappears....
& the motion of the reflection of the boat(after 0.51 sec) looked jerky to me..

The videos show a lot of bugs......i hope they fix most of them before they release the game....

Dead Thread?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes i also noticed that bug.Also the depth of field makes the vision look a bit under sampled.


----------



## Stalker (Jul 9, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Yes i also noticed that bug.Also the depth of field makes the vision look a bit under sampled.


Finally someone replies....i was beginning to think that you people had forgotten about crysis 

I found another bug : *NO WEAPON SHADOW
*
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/9795/untitled1bx6.gif

The circled part shows the shadow of the hand (which is holding the weapon)....but the weapons shadow is missing!.....................(After 1.50 min of play)


----------



## Stalker (Jul 15, 2007)

*CRYSIS E3 Footage*
featuring Jeep using *NOS* (nitrous).....lol      (after 0.46 sec of play)
could be competition to Pro-Street

what was crytek thinking?


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 27, 2007)

Whoa.. just read this article from gamespot.. an interview of Crytek president Cevat Yerli about Crysis... look at the quote... 

Here: *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/crysis/...topslot;title;2&om_act=convert&om_clk=topslot



> CY: At E3, we were running on a [GeForce] 8800 video card and a dual-core Intel [CPU]with 4 gigabytes of RAM at very high settings. Not the highest, though! Most of the time, it was running smoothly.



Notable points: "NOT THE HIGHEST !!!" (even at 4 GB RAM)
"MOST OF THE TIME"... well lagging fps even with a 8800 .... hmmm.. seems 9xx Sli with 4 GB RAM is a must for ultra high settings !!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 4, 2007)

*PC - Crysis Dated. New Countdown Trailer Inside! *



*Crytek** has finally dated their sharp looking sci-fi shooter, Crysis. The game's publisher says it ships for the PC on November 16th. PC Gamers and sci-fi shooter fans should keep in mind that a special edition of the game has also been announced. However, no details on the contents of this respective edition have been released.....*

*news.softpedia.com/news/PC-Cryis-Dated-New-Countdown-Trailer-Inside-61857.shtml


----------



## cynosure (Aug 4, 2007)

@rockthegod: There was this TV interview with the CEO/Director of Crytek. 
After the footage the specs were shown on screen.
It was a dual core with 2GB of RAM.
This is the main confusion as I read the same article too. 
I dont have the link right now but I saw it on youtube.


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 5, 2007)

hey farcry 2 is about to come....google it to see the teaser


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 7, 2007)

Crysis has turtles.

*www.ultimonivel.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=972&Itemid=44


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Crysis has turtles.
> 
> *www.ultimonivel.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=972&Itemid=44


I think they were playing at highest/ultra settings on directX 10.Somehow i managed to get the impression that the footage of Crysis at E3 2007 was a bit dull maybe because it was played on DirectX 9 with some eyecandy turned off.The pics are off top quality on that page u mentioned.They are a treat to the eyes.


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 8, 2007)

yup.... nice link @ Techgenius

@cynosure: if u again find that link please post here... I was also a little sceptical (with the 4 GB Ram issue).


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2007)

*Crysis Beta details released*
Thursday 16-Aug-2007 4:03 PM GameSpy providing behind-the scenes- technology


Online gaming firm GameSpy will be injecting the highly anticipated Crysis with its multiplayer technology and hosting a beta for the FPS.

Crytek's Crysis is one of the most anticipated games for the holidays, and GameSpy is helping out with the finishing touches as it brings the game's beta to anxious gamers, reports Next-Gen.

The beta test program will be available at FilePlanet at an undisclosed date. Crysis, published by Electronic Arts, is slated to ship in November.

Aside from the beta, Crysis will be incorporating GameSpy's multiplayer features, which include community elements, player profile and game stats.




*www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=170281


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

New videos

*eurogamer.fr/tv_video.php?playli … 44&s=m
*eurogamer.fr/tv_video.php?playlist_id=4357&s=l


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG .. I didnot know such a thread was running  .. finally found it today 

@Tech can u check the first link ?

Phew watched lots of videos. I am just speech less.. No wonder we have to buy genuine copy of games, I can see the effort put into this masterpiece. time for me to download HD Videos  Links pls


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 23, 2007)

New crysis video at gamespot-
*www.gamespot.com/video/931665/6177254/videoplayerpop?rgroup=leipzig07_story


----------



## Stalker (Aug 28, 2007)

*SP Demo on 25th Sept!!*



> Great news from Crytek today! Crytek Community Manager Alexander Marschal sent a word that the Crysis single player demo is only a month away! What an awesome way to start a Monday!



*The Countdown to Crysis Continues: *
*
Single Player Demo - 25.09.07* 


PC gamers now have a reason to mark a big circle around *September 25th* on their calendars as the single player demo for Crysis will be lighting up rigs worldwide in *just 30 days.* 

Consisting of the entire first level in Crysis’ epic single player campaign, "*Contact*", gamers will get to finally experience first-hand the stunning visuals, revolutionary Nanosuit gameplay and open-ended level design that make Crysis one of the most anticipated shooters and PC games of all time. _The demo is also poised to include a huge surprise from Crytek.
_ 

Crysis is coming off award-winning showings at the German Games Convention, picking up Best PC Game of GC honors from the panel of experts judging the show and from E3, where it also won the Game Critics Awards Best PC Game of E3 2007. The countdown to Crysis ends on November 16, 2007.

EDIT : DEMO DELAYED TO OCTOBER 26 


SOURCE: INCRYSIS


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks stalker for the info.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 28, 2007)

Well i might have some bad news for u all.It seems that most footage that were given recently were from Dx9 and the vegetation and lightning really did not impress me compared to the DirectX 10 footage still its far better than other DirectX 9 games.It seems that they want to attract more customers from the DirectX 9 segment as its more than 98% of the total gamer community.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 29, 2007)

Crysis Demo Disks 

*www.incrysis.com/images/stories/mocib/crysis_demo.jpg


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 30, 2007)

...... but yeah... quite possible.... someone discarded their old 500 MB  hard disks !!!!    I still have a very old 1.2 GB HDD in working condition....


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2007)

greetings friends.
well i have a problem in far cry.at the initial stages everything is ok.but when the game comes to the island part almost everything goes blue.only huts and small plants can be seen rest all blue.

i have intel onboard 128mb graphics.my friend also has that but he only has problem in water.rest he can see well.
well as i am a dial up user is there any small patch which can solve my problem.
please reply.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2007)

Maximum PC - Cevat Yerli Crysis Interview


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 3, 2007)

@quan chi
thats the main problem with FARCRY on Intel onboard GFX,


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

I just played the demo of Far Cry, but got disappointed with the performance. My system crosses the recomemded config given for Far Cry. 
My sysconfig is P4 520 (2.8 Ghz) HT ,  768 MB RAM and nVidia 7300 GT  based  256MB card. I have the latest drivers installed.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> I just played the demo of Far Cry, but got disappointed with the performance. My system crosses the recomemded config given for Far Cry.
> My sysconfig is P4 520 (2.8 Ghz) HT ,  768 MB RAM and nVidia 7300 GT  based  256MB card. I have the latest drivers installed.



Thats because of your video card.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Thats because of your video card.





> Recommend:
> -Supported OS: Windows 98SE/2000/XP (only)
> -AMD Athlon 2400 or Pentium 4 2 GHz
> -512 MB of RAM
> ...



7300 GT is way better than the recomended card right?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2007)

At what settings and resolution you are playing?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> At what setting you are playing.



800x600 medium to low


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2007)

How much fps are u getting?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

ok did some tests with the demo .. In medium settings I get 30 FPS .. in combat .. drops to 9 

EDIT: I get really good FPS when I play F.E.A.R


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 3, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ok did some tests with the demo .. In medium settings I get 30 FPS .. in combat .. drops to 9
> 
> EDIT: I get really good FPS when I play F.E.A.R


@charangk my old system had a Chaintech Geforce 6600 which had uderclocked ram speed.But i was able to play farcry at the highest settings on 1024*768.Also i was using that card on AGP 4x(not 8x)which really bottlenecked the card,the processor used also very poor an ATHLON XP 2400+.Ur 7300GT coupled with pentium 4 2.8Ghz HT is better than my Geforce 6600.You should get better performance.Did u apply the latest patch for Farcry.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^ hmm patch .. does Far cry demo have a patch? I am currently evaluating my GFX subsystem only with game demos. It doesnt make sense for me to go for full version without knowing a game will perform or not. 

I will check if patches are available for FAR cry Demo.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 3, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^^ hmm patch .. does Far cry demo have a patch? I am currently evaluating my GFX subsystem only with game demos. It doesnt make sense for me to go for full version without knowing a game will perform or not.
> 
> I will check if patches are available for FAR cry Demo.


I thought u were playing the full game.BTW farcry initially had many bugs most related to graphics.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

^^ In that case I will download the full version. Its available for free  . *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67049


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 6, 2007)

SPOnG - Alex Werner interview




*Gamespot - 3 Videos*


View "Frost" video
View "Speedboat" video
View "Combat" video


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 6, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> SPOnG - Alex Werner interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the videos.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 9, 2007)

CryENGINE™ 2 - Specifications(Yeah,cryengine 2)

*www.crytek.com/technology/cryengine-2/specifications.html

Community Q&A with Bernd Diemer (Crysis Senior Game Designer)

A guy just played Crysis in GS ASIA 2007.He says Crysis has no ragdoll effect in dead bodies.More screens and videos.

*www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=8204


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2007)

First Crysis MP Beta Footage

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wSIBKBlYSw


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 13, 2007)

When this game gets released i'll try to get hands on it pretty soon and will try to finish it in a day.I want to review it here at thinkdigit in the reviews section.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2007)

So far,i think this is the best looking game engine.



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> When this game gets released i'll try to get hands on it pretty soon and will try to finish it in a day.I want to review it here at thinkdigit in the reviews section.



This game has 10 hours of gameplay,i am sure most people will finish it one day.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 13, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> This game has 10 hours of gameplay,i am sure most people will finish it one day.


Few people in India try to complete games on the day they are released but i think it's madness,abroad its a different approach altogether,many people do that.I have completed gears of war the day i got my hands on it but not the day it was released.

Edit: u would be happy to know that @charan's problem was solved.His graphics card wasn't the problem but mismatching ram modules.

After reading the posts on the incrysis forum i have decided to go for another Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB.

Have u people seen these video-

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8pjapPLdxs

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDK8VySlYiU


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 13, 2007)

I am asking this question for one of my friend

He want to play Far cry, but his system is underpowered amd athhlon2000 with geforce 64mb graphics card and 512mb ddr.
Now he wants to buy a Agp 8x graphics card to play this game only.....what will be the cheapest solution....will a geforce 6200 card run this game at maximum level at 800X600 resolution? or wt abt geforce fx 5200...he only needs a secondhand one since he is not interested in other games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 13, 2007)

^Both will have more or less the same effect.IMO go in for the 6200TC.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Few people in India try to complete games on the day they are released but i think it's madness,abroad its a different approach altogether,many people do that.I have completed gears of war the day i got my hands on it but not the day it was released.
> 
> Edit: u would be happy to know that @charan's problem was solved.His graphics card wasn't the problem but mismatching ram modules.
> 
> ...



Nitros on Military jeep is kinda funny.Game is running smooth.I have heard cryteam is using E6600 and 2*8800gtx SLI.Thanks for the videos.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 14, 2007)

I am going for another XFX Geforce 8800GTS 640MB to be put in SLI for this game so that i can play at ubber high settings at 1600*1200*32.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 14, 2007)

*CRYSIS ICE LEVEL previewed*
^^ Has links to IGN, Gamespot, Firing squad, Shacknews, Gametrailers & 1UP

EDIT:
Link corrected


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 16, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> *CRYSIS ICE LEVEL previewed*
> ^^ Has links to IGN, Gamespot, Firing squad, Shacknews, Gametrailers & 1UP


U gave a wrong URL correct it.
Anyways here is the right one
*www.incrysis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=473


----------



## Stalker (Sep 18, 2007)

Two new Wallpapers

*Korean Nanosuit*

*US Nanosuit*

I liked the NK nanosuit.....cool visor


----------



## Stalker (Sep 19, 2007)

*Official POWER STRUGGLE Videos* 

Also, FilePlanet *Batch3 Keys* OUT!!!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^ Keys distributed 

wow keys distributed in 13 minutes


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

^Not in 13 minutes.Maybe 4-5 hrs.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2007)

GUYS its open .. catch the keys before its closed

*www.fileplanet.com/promotions/crysis/beta/


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 20, 2007)

hey guys, i just listened to a interview of Caveat Yerli and guess what he said...
You can view the video HERE
Specifically these words: 


> ..Enabling some of the shadow effects features which we have disabled because enabling them will bring even the top directx 10.1 cards to their knees.


Holy shiiiit    

Also he mentioned:


> .. We have it (directx 10.1 shadow features) there in the game and when evrything is here and stable we will just release a patch to enable it


So this means that there is no current gen hardware available which can run CRYSIS to its full potential.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 20, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> hey guys, i just listened to a interview of Caveat Yerli and guess what he said...
> You can view the video HERE
> Specifically these words:
> 
> ...


Wish I had a Quadroplex.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 21, 2007)

Official Statement on Crysis "System Requirements"


----------



## Stalker (Sep 21, 2007)

> Note: "Core" is quite far into the game so, it's up to you if you want to spoil a critical part of the game by checking these out



*CRYSIS 'CORE' level Hands-On
*

"Core" is the level that appears midway through the game that shows off the *alien environment* and *zero gravity combat*.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 21, 2007)

any torrents for good quality crysis game play video????


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 22, 2007)

Crysis Demo delayed - October 26


----------



## Stalker (Sep 22, 2007)

Expected!!
Demo coming out 2 months before the game's release.........too good to be true 
now maybe the final release date(Nov) may be delayed as well!!

Whats good is that they are releasing Sandbox Editor along with the Crysis demo.....so we should be able to make our own levels for the demo


----------



## Stalker (Sep 24, 2007)

*Interview with Crytek CEO + New DX10 Screenshots!!*


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2007)

Crysis beta keys are now available to all for free.

Go hurry and sign up

*www.fileplanet.com/promotions/crysis/beta/


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 2, 2007)

Some fools are downloading this.
*img467.imageshack.us/img467/4507/fakecrysistorrentspa7.jpg
BTW i was looking for the MP beta torrent.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2007)

DX9 vs. DX10 Comparison Screenshots


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

not much diff btw DX9 and DX10.
though motion blur looked better in DX10.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 10, 2007)

About Far Cry,can u recommend some good mods,about max 100 mb size.And i find only Far Cry and FEAR fps having challenging AI


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 24, 2007)

1.5 days left for the demo.

Those who have pre-ordered Crysis will get access to demo 24 hours early.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 27, 2007)

The Demo has been released..... did anyone get the 1.8 GB demo download ??  I can download it but the fact is that I do not have any decent machine to play the game on and I dont wanna ruin my game experience. 

People are telling that the demo completion time is nearly 1 hr .. which is by far quite longer than normal demo standards... the graphical effects are dazzling .... dx10 is extremely beautiful though its crippling the machines with 8800 GTS 320 MB at 1280x1024 ... though the game runs uber smooth in dx 9 settings kept at high.... 

Come on guys.... I am starving for a detailed set of demo screenshots at uber high directx10 quality....


----------



## ionicsachin (Oct 29, 2007)

Hows the demo friends.....

discuss all the demo here people...
did u see the DX 9 and DX 10 comparison


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 30, 2007)

PC beats any console anytime. Also,the FarCry instincts was a graphically scaled down version of FarCry(with different story ofcourse) for Xbox.Same was with Painkiller :Hellwars and Serious Sam:The next Encounter which were exclusive console titles. Also,if compared,games like Assasins Creed will look a lot better on PC as compared to Xbox 360,provided PC has appropriate hardware. Dx10 has kicked next gen console's arse.


----------



## ionicsachin (Nov 4, 2007)

lly my download got finished....the game is really rocking....i dint expect that the pre - release will be so good...its really rocking and reminds me of an improved far cry


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071104110055.jpg


*crysispromotion.ea.com/


----------



## Stalker (Nov 4, 2007)

^^thx for the info


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 14, 2007)

CRYSIS REVIEWED AND RATED 9.5/10 by GAMESPOT !!!!!!!!!  



> Crysis is visually stunning, packed with intelligent, thrilling gameplay, and easily one of the greatest shooters ever made.



READ MORE HERE

As expected....THIS GAME ROCKS IN ALL ASPECTS !!!!!  I am going to get my new kick-a$$ gaming rig within a week and have already pre-ordered this game !!!  Just can't wait now !!!!

JUST READ THIS PART:::::::::::::



> Crysis really does embody everything that's both exciting and daunting about PC gaming. A dual-core CPU and the latest generation of video card can run the game at maximum detail settings capably, though you have to lower the resolution a bit to do so. It's doubtful that a system has been built yet that can run the game at ultra-high resolutions with all the graphical sliders maxed out.


This is the first time a game is waiting for a worthwhile playable system to actually come out....


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 14, 2007)

The wait is over friends the game is now officially available!  btw does anybody know if it will be avaible for the PS3 too?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 14, 2007)

Crysis - PC only


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 15, 2007)

Crysis worked on ATI X1250 onboard Gfx of M2A VM. I played on 800*600 low and physics set to high.
No lags. The lighting seems better than on 7600Gt set everything to med nd physics to max.
The light of torchlight on rifle is more realistic on X1250 with Sm 2.0 than on SM3.0 7600GT!!!

It seems crysis has better image quality on ATI cards. And for my 7600Gt, crysis works smoother with forceware 84.xx[yup, dat old one] than the new betas and quality is same or even can be called better!!!


----------



## bikdel (Nov 15, 2007)

@ aravind_n20

great info...

yeah even i think Ati is better supported.. considering the fact that 
Nvidia 6800 GT 256 MB GDDR3 being Faaaaaaaaarr better than Ati 9800 Pro, yet both cards are on the minimum requirements...

i think crytek wants to sabotage nvidia  lolz...


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Crysis Final Build Screens*

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.29aa8bd34a.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.95ebcebceb.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.39da0fa413.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.ee7a2c241f.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.13d70d4ff4.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.017c357224.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.e89ca01e1e.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.0a76ad6abb.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.f4fea7fd6c.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.2c52f63615.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.3339d6fcd0.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.6e00322d46.jpg 

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.c5dac8ee4e.jpg *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.70e2eeb2ce.jpg

Settings on *High* in XP with God Rays *ON* and Volumetric Effects and Particles set to medium.Getting FPS around 20-30 AVG.


----------



## assasin (Nov 15, 2007)

^^^  does Crysis perform better under Vista or under xp?


----------



## DiCsA (Nov 15, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> ^^^  does Crysis perform better under Vista or under xp?



On Xp. But if you have a good computer the difference is not huge. Plus by default the High Settings are only for Vista but you can tweak the game for have it under Xp.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone checked out Crysis website.. its the coolest I've ever seen..
*common.ea-europe.com/crysis-experience/uk/


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2008)

*London, Recreated In Crysis *

Digital Urban, a project overseen by Dr Andrew Hudson-Smith from University College London, is trying to recreate the city of London. *Using Crysis' mod tools*. First they're using some Google apps (SketchUp, Google Earth), then with the data they can pinch from that, they're going to slowly but surely recreate the whole city.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2XiYFmvGwI
www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAQIMI0zCjU

*www.n4g.com/gaming/News-103529.aspx


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well there's also a Jurassic Park Mod coming up.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 26, 2008)

hail Crysis


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 26, 2008)

enjoying crysis,still i am not personally satisfied even after upgrading my system.it gives me some tearing in some stage.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2008)

*does anybody here knows how to make mods using cry sandbox in far cry.*


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 31, 2008)

new problem while playing crysis my system hangs and i cannot use task bar but the game sound is ok.all i do is restart my pc.did anyone come across this situation?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 31, 2008)

Might be an overheating issue or power supply issue.Can also be due to drivers.
8800GTX problems have stabilized by now.i mean most of the software/hardware issues have been taken care of.


----------



## User Name (Jan 31, 2008)

Crysis completed.Disappointing Game.Too short.Too many bugs.
Far cry is much better than Crysis.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 1, 2008)

^^ eeh ..


----------



## quan chi (Feb 1, 2008)

*any answer to my post no 283*


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 1, 2008)

problem solved i had overclocked my graphic card using rivatuner now that i have uninstalled it.game is running pretty good.Damn rivatuner...


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 2, 2008)

I completed Crysis.It is simply superb.Actually I had thought that  this game was released only to show off DX10 visual capabilities.But both gameplay and graphics in this game ROCKS!!!
But I dint like the way the story ended.It doesn't actually end.It leaves room for a sequel.Iam now waiting for Crysis 2.But I dont think it will be released in the near future(Atleast shud be released before Vista SP1) considering the time Crytek took to develop the first part.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 10, 2008)

i finished off crysis.oh boy the alien ship is something worth fighting.too bad ending leaves the continuity and we are on for crysis 2.I wished the ending sequence could have been a bit longer.anyways prophet is still alive.what a game fantastic graphics absolute pirated worth hehehe


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

One qns:
Did the entire population of aliens invaded the island???
Coz, there might be a mothership waiting on space like on the "Indipendance Day" movie. And the foolish soldiers nd US special force were thinkin its all over by destroying the master monster machine which landed on that island..


----------



## kayos (Feb 11, 2008)

i got a problem with my crysis game...

if i turn on antialiasing to anything then my graphics get distorted... i can only see outlines of images plus the scene get distorted..

when AA is off then it works fine...

also there is another problem ..

if i save a game and when i restart it my weapons are disabled.. infact i noticed once that my gun stays fixed at the place where i saved it .. while i am able to run ...
lol i mean i can see my gun hanging to point where i saved it last ,..as a result my weapons are disabled... this does not happen to me alone infact the enemy too cannot shoot at me .. lol its kinda funny standing in front of them while they shout 
"HE IS MINE"
"KILL HIM"
"SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT"

lol

anyone faced similar problem... kindly help ..

my config is:
8800GTS 312MB
E6750
DG33FBC
250GB SATA
2GB ram..


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

kayos said:


> "HE IS MINE"
> "KILL HIM"
> "SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT"


rofl...he is mine sounds gay 
woot woot woot

Can u post a video of that miraculous phenomenon, and melee dishum-dishum on youtube, would be fun watching.


----------



## zeest (Feb 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> rofl...he is mine sounds gay
> woot woot woot
> 
> Can u post a video of that miraculous phenomenon, and melee dishum-dishum on youtube, would be fun watching.


hahaha lol


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

@kayos
does this happened after the 1.1 patch?


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 12, 2008)

Am in the last stage fighting the giant moster... the game is very short indeed,...


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 12, 2008)

Core level is the worst of all, I am currently in Paradise Lost level


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 12, 2008)

Yup, then game ends whole of a sudden. There shud have been atleast a gud fight with aliens and some more powerful weapons to fight them. Nyways gauss rifle was cool, and minigun was worst with 0.01% accuracy.
And even if the scar was much better than FY71, scar ammos are tough to find.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 12, 2008)

the only part good in crysis is the beginning before entering the alien spaceship and even the frozen jungle after that is worthless. they are a waste.

The weapons feel good to fire but dont pack enough punch. even the grenades are so lame at damage that the guy will only die if he is sitting on it but they explode beautifully.  especially when they are sitting on it 

the best thing is being in the interiors of the ship. all that time i felt that how perfect a adventure or horror game would be in that high quality interior env.


----------



## kayos (Feb 12, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @kayos
> does this happened after the 1.1 patch?



i checked on their official site...

patch is giving problems to many ..
reinstalled it without patch .. and its working fyn now..


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2008)

kayos said:


> i checked on their official site...
> 
> patch is giving problems to many ..
> reinstalled it without patch .. and its working fyn now..


would u hav been more considerate, we could hav enjoyed the funny video


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 12, 2008)

In Crysis everytime I'am trying save _prophet_ from the aliens the bugger ends up dying anyways....help


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

After the patch sometimes the enemies wud stand bare handed nd simply shout nd run. But will be fine after some game restarts
but the game is much smoother


----------



## kayos (Feb 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> would u hav been more considerate, we could hav enjoyed the funny video


 
yeah lol ...

maybe if someone else faces the problem, before giving solution we can ask him to post a video ...  

it will be a worthy see....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2008)

i think game developers sould provide such things like easter eggs or fun hacks. it would be totally cool.


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 14, 2008)

wats the basic system requirement for CRYSIS?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2008)

is there any way to increase the "cloak mode" power?

i'm in *Relic* stage, completed "GPS Jammer" mission, onto next one.
no cars left, so gotta walk


this game lacks that "involvement" which HL2 & COD4  have, i mean at the stage where they show 'you kno what' doesnt freaks you out at all, but in HL2 Ep2 & COD4 its sooooooo amazing. (e.g. the last stages in both games)


----------



## neo_anderson (Mar 9, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN4wQFUKO3I&feature=related

crysis running on geforce 7200gs


----------



## knz (Mar 16, 2008)

could any1 help me in crysis i'm in the core level pls help to find a way out of the alien ship


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 16, 2008)

where exactly are you in that level?


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 16, 2008)

i m going for an e6600, msi p35 neo2-fr, xfx 9600gt nd 2gb corsair ram....
will this run high/very high crysis at playable frame rate


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2008)

@ionicsachin
hi friend
E6600 is no more available
get E 6750 or E 6550. But an E 8200/8400 makes more sense and is better overclockable.
And at what resolution are u playing?
u can play at high~v high on 1440*900 with 9600GT.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 17, 2008)

knz said:


> could any1 help me in crysis i'm in the core level pls help to find a way out of the alien ship



Core, Worst level in Crysis.
Anyway here is the guide


----------



## Shreyes P (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys cant we enable very high settings in Crysis with my Geforce 7950GT...
I have Geforce 7950GT @ 512 mb ,1 GB RAM.. 
I get too many glitches when playing at 1280X1024 and every detail set to high...
This game is resource hog


----------



## remrow (Mar 24, 2008)

hey what is the system requirements of farcry.
i played it with 368 mb ram and no graphics card. It had a good graphics on the trees, peoples, and walls but the water and hills all looked black or red.


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 26, 2008)

i m goin for all this
e8400(gonna overclock it)
abit ip35-e
transcend 2gb ddr2 800mhz
evga 9600gt ko(i knoe i knoe 8800gt is better)
will i be able to get 20+ fps in crysis very high


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 26, 2008)

@Shreyes P
if that resolution is fair enuf for ur monitor, then turn off AA. This wud sure reduce the lag.
And very high is only available in Vista. And 1Gb is way too low to play at high. U cant even use the gfx card to fullest with 1GB at least in Crysis.


----------



## Shreyes P (Mar 27, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @Shreyes P
> if that resolution is fair enuf for ur monitor, then turn off AA. This wud sure reduce the lag.
> And very high is only available in Vista. And 1Gb is way too low to play at high. U cant even use the gfx card to fullest with 1GB at least in Crysis.


Hey i found that i cant enable AA at all .... After clicking apply it simply reverts back .... is it some prob with my card or something...Thinking of upgrading to 2 gb RAM ....


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 5, 2008)

have u heard abt farcry 2 engine.....its called DUNIA....plants, grass and all grow....check out at youtube


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2008)

suggest some fun/fight/map mod for crysis.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2008)

my 1st crysis video  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5cxkEXkkIc 

played on laptop


----------



## ionicsachin (May 9, 2008)

hey i am unable to install patch 1.2 vanilla on my Crysis (pirated)
It is aborting the setup saying something like Crysis was not found on the system....i ve put all the registry entries correctly but no use...any help

@s18000rpm
what card u use man???


----------



## arcticflare (May 13, 2008)

Is this laptop config enough to play crysis smoothly
Core 2 Duo 2.1 Ghz
3GB PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SDRAM
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 512MB DDR discrete memory + up to 767MB shared memory w/ATI HyperMemory technology


----------



## nvidia (May 13, 2008)

^^You can play it at medium-high settings with that config.


----------



## arcticflare (May 13, 2008)

*Re: All the Far *ry and *rysis posts here*

Medi*m High   Does this game req*ire a workstation of sorts or what to get the most o*t of it....


----------



## ionicsachin (May 15, 2008)

hey they say that thr is no much difference between DX10 very high settings and DX9 high settings....but i found the game looks lot better under DX10...the tree give occlusion shadows and everything seems better, sharper and more lifelike...escpecially the weapons


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2008)

ionicsachin said:


> @s18000rpm
> what card u use man???


nvdia 8600gs m (laptop)


----------



## upendra_gp (May 21, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Core, Worst level in Crysis.
> Anyway here is the guide



well i will say it is the best and easiest(till there maybe)! I played it just now. I was out of ammo after destroying all those pumps so took time in killing them with strength punches.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 21, 2008)

Yeah....the core is a good and challenging level....loved floating around....u wont like it if u r in a hurry to finish the game


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2008)

I didn't like the whole game.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 21, 2008)

Cmon yaar....list out ur dislikes.....
i liked the game except the unsatisfying cliffhanger ending


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2008)

I started the game 2 days back.Till yesterday afternoon i reached excavation site,playing on XP,high(very high patch applied)1280*1024 AA of coz it sux,45+ FPS and the game rocks till now.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 21, 2008)

yeah...the game really rulz....right now i am playing Crysis 2nd time(on Vista) and Assassinz Creed..


----------



## Stalker (May 21, 2008)

IMHO, the worst part about Crysis is the story and the characters (dialogues). It could have been a much better game...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 21, 2008)

Reached assault level,how much game is left?


----------



## ionicsachin (May 21, 2008)

@Stalker
Cmon man....wats wrong with the story...thou at some parts it gets slow but it suits the situaation, surroundings and our play time experience


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2008)

I am playing Crysis and I am disappointed.The suit could have been more useful,the weapons lack power,enemy variety is very less and story is kind of boring(I am at mothership )Still it is a fun game to play.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 21, 2008)

try playing it at Harder level..that might make it appreciable


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2008)

Playing it at Hard.Increasing difficulty won't help in the cases I mentioned anyway.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 22, 2008)

1) Suit cud be more useful - for the first time (other then RPG) one is able to take full advantage of suit....tell me any other FPS which shows it better
2) Weapon lack power - If the weapons are SeriousSamish then game becomes very unrealisitc....and notice the fact that ur gun is as powerful as enemyz gun of same make
3) I agree with this one...but then if they fill manyyy enemy model then the game wud be of the size of Unreal Tournament...lets see this in future if thr comes Crysis 2...
4) Different Ppl different opinion...i found the story great with few glitches and slow points...liked the fact that the player aquires understandings as the story grows...

Games are getting close to perfect...Crysis was near too lol....lets wait for FarCry 2


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

ionicsachin said:


> Games are getting close to perfect...Crysis was near too lol....lets wait for FarCry 2


if photo realistic means perfect then yes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2008)

I give crysis 7.5/10


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

Crysis DX 10 very high is a joke, you can enable very high in DX9 , they both look the same, some reviewers don't even know this LOL, they DX 10 very high is better then DX9 high it is, but you can enable very high on DX9 , they both look the same. here is a guide on how to do that & screenshots to prove my point, scroll down in this link to read it.
   *www.tweakguides.com/Crysis_13.html

 i finished Crysis sometime ago after the jungle level game becomes very lame, the story is used so many times already, aliens coming to invade your world... the game is very short too, i mean more jungle action would have been better .


 ionicsachin@ the way you like crysis, i think you haven't played some old games, you must have start your gaming recently, most of folks i found who like crysis story are either very new to gaming or very young (14-16 years) , people like me , stalker who have played so many games know about story more then others, if you like crysis, it's ok but don't tell us it's good game because there are many games which are better & longer then crysis, graphics don't make a game great, story & gameplay do, sadly crysis fails badly in story department & gameplay isn't really new, in deus ex you can do the same & it was released in 2000 i think so there you have it.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 22, 2008)

well....just cut the thing that i am new or young oogy-boogy-spiderman type of gamer....i begun gaming frm the Quake 2 time....played many many many games frm all the genres...from Simcitiez to Max Paynes to Serious Samz to Half Life 2 to Halo 3(on XBOX360) and almost anything i find here...took part in any and every gaming competition in hyderabad....have a city level team in CS....depends on the opinion....my friend (Dhananjay Singh, WCG India Semifinalist) is a die hard fan of Sid Mierz Civilisation....while i dint like it that much......and the thing which u are arguing is "story and gameplay" and "new"....i suppose thrz not much u can improve on FPS...CoD4:MW was good at story...but the gameplay was similar....

and abt the DX10 thing.....frm whr will u get the hardware instructions in DX9 mode....the diffused shadows and SM 4 instructions......the tweaks which u mentioned are just making game look better in DX9 mode....try playing it really in DX10 at very high and see...i ll just put some screenshots using the tweaks in DX9 and the real DX10 comparison taken on my PC...just gimme some time

but wateva...its all the eye candy drama....if a DX9 tweak makes a game look as good as the DX10 then its good thing...coz under dx10 game runs a bit slower compared to tweaked DX9


----------



## Who (May 22, 2008)

Still i think you haven't play deus ex , if you had, you would know crysis is very similar, & the writer of tweakguides is a great guy, you can see for yourself, both DX9 & DX10 on very high look the same, also the most of games you have played are FPS without stories, COD 4 : MW had a good story but not great, if you want to know what a good story is, you need play planscape : torment, Metal Gear Solid 3,  Star wars : Knight of the old republic I & II, even Deus EX has a great story, Crysis is decent, a game cannot be great because of visuals &  physics, it needs many story, gameplay & it also needs to be longer.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 22, 2008)

So on what point of me are u telling me that "game cannot be great because of visuals & physics, it needs many story, gameplay & it also needs to be longer"......
Story...i agree it is too short and at times weakening
but gameplay is 9.5/10....

Planescape Torment was great....dint play Deus Ex yet....


----------



## Stalker (May 22, 2008)

Crytek has still not learnt the art of story telling, although its now much better than FarCry 
But it still isnt mature enough.

1. Which nut-head will charge against an alien Exosuit(i think its called that, the big alien) like what Major Strickland does in Crysis ? his death was a joke! i mean the way Eli Vance dies in EP2 was a real shocker(and emotional). 

2. Whats the point of teammates, when it was YOU who did all the killing. You were a One man Army in that game. 

In the 'Rescue stage' Psycho says he will go into the village and provide support. But he never does. He just shows up during the door breach. loser! Also when there is a NK counterattack (when you are supposed to destroy the tanks) he stays with the hostage and tell YOU to take care of the tanks and just stays there. i wish i could say ingame 'A little help here?'

In the 'Assault' Stage, he tell over the radio that hez supposed to provide 'sniper support'. I do find him on top on that red metallic structure inside the harbour. But hez just frozen over there. He wont even shoot the enemies down below while attacking me, he'll just stay there. Even if i am directly standing next to him, the enemies for some reason only shoot me , while he just stays there.

VERY FRUSTRATING AND BAD DESIGN!!!

3. The Final Boss is stupid. It can destroy an aircraft carrier, but all it can fire at a person on the deck (player) is a punny Freeze ray??? 

4. General KYONG ( LOLz, nice name Crytek) boss battle was one of the worst. I got him in such a position that he couldnt hit me, but i could hit him very easily. I there was a box in the may, so could shoot me, but i could see the entire side of his body, so i started shooting him, and he didnt even move! so i just did that and he didnt even take a step untill he was dead.

5. The aliens in Crysis ( the small mech ones) are as dumb as Trijen Monkeys in FarCry

6. Most of the later levels are Linear.

7. Put the silencer on and you'll be shooting peanuts at the enemy . So much for the stealthy approach.

8. The crytek CEO had said that the death of any Character in game will cause the story to change drastiaclly. But the game turned out to be *Scripted.* i think he had called it Dynamic Storytelling. (In Deus Ex , you can actually do this)

many more left......

Crysis would have been a great game, but it was full of broken promises. Somehow i get the feeling that they removed some stuff and added some stupid things just to make the game 'COOL'. (Judging from the First Crysis videos) 
If you read the docs / discussions in when Crysis was in Development, the developers had said a lot of features will be included, like GPS tagging ammo, ability to lower the temp of nanosuit so that it becomes invisible to aliens etc...

GAMEPLAY wasnt also great. All i used mostly were the Cloak and Armor modes. Deus Ex gave you a wide variety of nano - augmentations. 

I'm not saying Crysis is BAD, but it was definitely not worth the HYPE!
I was a Crysis Fan too, always used to read everything that would leak out on the net about Crysis, but the final product dissappointed me. 

@ionicsachin
Maybe you should try Bioshock, the story is awesome! amazing gameplay too.
even Max Payne, if you havent played it already.



smit said:


> Still i think you haven't play deus ex , if you had, you would know crysis is very similar, & the writer of tweakguides is a great guy, you can see for yourself, both DX9 & DX10 on very high look the same, also the most of games you have played are FPS without stories, COD 4 : MW had a good story but not great, if you want to know what a good story is, you need play planscape : torment, Metal Gear Solid 3, Star wars : Knight of the old republic I & II, even Deus EX has a great story, Crysis is decent, a game cannot be great because of visuals & physics, it needs many story, gameplay & it also needs to be longer.


 
Yo man, Deus Ex rulez.  One of all time my favourite games along with KOTOR and MAx Payne. that game was FAR ahead of its time. I didnt like Invisble war that much though. 

KOTOR 1 and 2 are awesome RPGs. MUST PLAY! although i was dissappointed by KOTOR 2's ending...was pretty abrupt.


----------



## ionicsachin (May 22, 2008)

@stalker
Finished Bioshock .....it was great...
Max Payne 1 and 2 were finished long back on my ollllllllld MX440 card....loved it with the KungFu mod...
Right now going onz are:
Crysis
Unreal Tournament 3
Assassins Creed(getting crashed at the Jerusalem level)
Oblivion (have to start Shivering Isles too)
STALKER: SoC

Try AC...good storyline and nice gameplay


----------



## Who (May 23, 2008)

Stalker said:


> Yo man, Deus Ex rulez.  One of all time my favourite games along with KOTOR and MAx Payne. that game was FAR ahead of its time. I didnt like Invisble war that much though.
> 
> KOTOR 1 and 2 are awesome RPGs. MUST PLAY! although i was dissappointed by KOTOR 2's ending...was pretty abrupt.



 Yes Desu Ex was one of the best game i ever played, i mean you can play that game for so many times. I liked KOTOR 2 story more, it had one of the best story i have ever seen in the game, it was devloped by Obsidian Entertainment, the one who were black isle before it went down & they had made Planescape: torment the game with one of the best story ever.

 Anyway the KOTOR 2 ending was rushed, but fear not *www.team-gizka.org/ , this is Restoration Project for KOTOR 2 , it almost finished now.

 Here are the features they are going to provide 


> Knights of the Old Republic 2, we feel, is a fantastic game. It's also undoubtedly a wounded game: a lonely game that knows it's incomplete as it is but just can't bear to admit it to itself. It's okay, KOTOR2. We're here for you. Shhhh. We're here.
> 
> If you're here, you probably know that KOTOR2 had a lot of cut content, including some very important scenes near the end. If you didn't know: KOTOR2 had a lot of cut content, including some very important scenes near the end. You can read a lot of it and listen to some sound clips here.
> 
> ...



   I am really excited, it will release in month or two, i am all set to finish KOTOR 2 for the 3rd time


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

Stalker said:


> 5. The aliens in Crysis ( the small mech ones) are as dumb as Trijen Monkeys in FarCry


ohhh..thanks for telling the monkeys name : TRIJEN 

lol i wonder wat so special about Tri in the name ??? Some funky name i must say, the next release of Daft Punk should be named Trijen 



ionicsachin said:


> @stalker
> Finished Bioshock .....it was great...
> Max Payne 1 and 2 were finished long back on my ollllllllld MX440 card....loved it with the KungFu mod...
> Right now going onz are:
> ...


STALKER is heaven (a noob will be killed at sight but a true stalker will worship the game)

U dont get uber power suit, but u earn them in Stalker, u earn everything so guess what u plays strategically, when u have bad armour u avoid fights but u got exo then brick all of them. For every area there is a secret. I friggin love it.

Enemies behave like another human opponent.


----------



## arcticflare (May 23, 2008)

One game cannot satisfy all. There will be crtitics for every game no matter how spectacular it might be. But the point is whether the number of people who find the game to be crap are a miniscule minority or an overwhelming majority. In the case of Crysis it's the former. As long as 95% of the critics are pleased with this game, it should not bother Crytek to know that there are those who still nag about this game.


----------



## Who (May 23, 2008)

LOL, crtices don't make a game great, we do , crysis sales have been very dispointing, in the end money matters, crtices don't give crytek any money, so please use your brain here, crytek itself was very disapointed with crysis that's why they won't make PC exclusive  game in the future & don't say the sales are low because piracy COD 4, orange box, Halo 3 etc games have sold much much more then crysis, so i hope you learn that crtices don't make a game great.


----------



## arcticflare (May 27, 2008)

During Electronic Arts' Q3 2008 Earnings Conference Call, it was stated that Crysis had sold over one million copies worldwide in the fiscal quarter and that the game continues to exceed sales expectations.

Crysis was announced to be the first game in a trilogy by Crytek. It is expected that the sequel will continue where the first game ended. In addition to seeking a United States trademark on the name Crysis, Crytek is seeking to trademark the names Crysis Wars, Crysis Annihilation, World in Crysis, and Crysis Warhead.

LOL indeed

So please use your brain better and get your facts right. Don't just babble.


----------



## Who (May 28, 2008)

one million  COPY HAHAHAHAH !!! LOL YOU can't be this stupid that too worldwide, i can't believe it you call it good, Crysis was the game , do you know what the production value cost was ? NO, anyway  here are some other game sales to open your eyes,

The Sims 2 (13 million)
World of Warcraft (10 million subscribers)
Half-Life 2 (4 million)
Doom 3 (3.5 million)
EverQuest (3.5 million)
Theme Park (3.5 million)
Age of Empires (3 million)
Civilization IV (3 million)

 All of the above games production value were very low unlike crysis, So please use your brain , thanks.


 Also Crytek won't make PC exclusive games in the future , why a devloper won't make a PC exclusive game that has got best ratings from critic in 2007 think, oh but you can't because it sales sucked .

*www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3167645

 No crysis won't be ported to consoles but the future games of the triology will be ported to consoles.



> "We are suffering currently from the huge piracy that is encompassing Crysis," said Yerli. "Similar games on consoles sell factors of 4-5 more. It was a big lesson for us, and I believe we won't have PC exclusives as we did with Crysis in future."



 here is excerpt from the artical, so who is  babbling now ??


----------



## arcticflare (May 28, 2008)

Ah who's foolish here. We're talking about a game that was recently released and fast beating sales expectations. Maybe a million games a quarter doesn't seem much to a game lord like you!! The games you have mentioned are selling good, no doubt, but they have been released way prior to Crysis. Why do you draw conclusions so early? 
  And when Crytek say that they won't be making Pc exclusives it simply means that they are going to make games compatible for both Pc and consoles. I don't see what difference that has made to the quality of game Crysis is, which was my point in the first place untill some quack started ranting about sales figures and diverted the topic. 
    And I don't think there is any company that would make sequels to games that weren't successful and have bombed according your prejudiced data.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 7, 2008)

Guyz.. in the *Relic* part of *Crysis*, I get my graphics as shown below. Dunno what to do.. how to continue.... has the graphics corrupted it? I suppose. It feels like a rainbow dream sequence.. all black & colors (a la Max Payne dream sequence).
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/9389/crysis64200806071922333pt1.jpg
*Click on image for a 27sec 889kB (light enuf i suppose ) video rendering of the same*​
Any1 encountered this problem... remedy.. I tried higher settings to no avail 
My GC is a GeForce Go 7600... HP C2D laptop on 2GB RAM, Vista Ultimate 64bit. Crysis patched to 1.1


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 7, 2008)

its sure an artifact. Its due to outdated driver. It onc happened with Crysis nd COD4 for me too. Get the letest forceware for ur 7600Go.
Also try lowering the details.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 8, 2008)

right-click updated drivers for my GeForce 7600 Go.. but message that already best drivers installed... v 7.15.10.9815... which is the latest of drivers of the Go series. Tried Nvidia's & HP'ss sites. but to no avail.

I cannot use forceware of other os/other GCs... as an error message comes up then... _*The NVidia setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware


Update:
*_The driver v7.15.10.9815 was the latest one available by Nvidia for 7600 GO. But on long search I got a Vista 64 bit wala forceware which didnt give that error message... and now the driver is showing as v7.15.11.7563 dtd April 2008.
But problem still exists. _*Does any1 have a save game around 1 min of gameplay into the Relic (with the environment changed a bit... out of the water sequence?) please send..*_ might help me out... i think it is a problem with environ-physics-graphics correlation.

_* Update:
*_My suspicion on environ-physics-graphics correlation might b true. Tried a Natural Mod and now I have that other black guy gettin kidnapped by the alien. But this time.... the game hanged on my reaching the GPS jammer


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 8, 2008)

Sometimes this sort of thing happens with Anti Aliasing + HDR thing....i get some similar problem when i put AA + HDR in FarCry....i know i sound foolish abt it in Crysis


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 8, 2008)

how is crysis multiplayer? i have original version but never experienced it online.is it good?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2008)

^^
It's crap!I too have the original version.Bought it only for online play but its useless.CoD4 Online is much better!


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2008)

@koolbluez
I never played Crysis after viewing the gameplay videos + ofcourse it will lag on my system
cant say, but try changing graphics setting


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

@Koolbluez

Looks like HDR gone wrong. Try disabling that. Keep AA though.


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

I just completed the game. Must say it sux big time. Can a game be great only by its graphics? No not at all


----------



## bikdel (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ Ryt but the nano suit n all the arsenals lure me.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 10, 2008)

paranj said:


> I just completed the game. Must say it sux big time. Can a game be great only by its graphics? No not at all


yea its all abt the graphics , which too are buggy 
i wonder how FC2 and Crysis Warhead will be.hope they concentrate on the gameplay and work on those bugs and keep the gfx requirements/gfx the same as crysis.coz they are good for now.coz i dont want to go for another upgrade 

gameplay isnt bad but that last level is pathetic.
multiplayer cant be compared to COD at all.no match there.COD is much better.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

u guys remeber Crysis's ending? Nomad says "Lock onto his position, We are going back " I was laughing like crazy. that nOOb Nomad was trying to sound like Strickland. lmao!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 12, 2008)

^^
+1
I would have felt the game was better had the ending not been so Cr@ppy and wierd...
NEway glad to here about crysis warhead


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

Crysis Warhead will too suck like this


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 20, 2008)

can 3GB of RAM make a difference in crysis' performance than 2GB? (while playing in 'hacked' very high settings and using Windows XP 32Bit)


----------



## ionicsachin (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont think that it will make much difference...coz at very high setting the game is increasing the texture load and shader loads and all, which are directly associated with ur graphic card

Looks like FarCry 2 release is again delayed(Wikipedia)...
Here is the official system requirement
Minimum:
Windows XP with Service Pack 2 or Windows Vista
Pentium 4 3.2 GHz, Pentium D 2.66 Ghz, AMD Athlon 64 3500+ or better
1 GB RAM
12 GB of free space
NVidia 6800 or ATI X1650 or better; must support Pixel Shader 3.0

Recommended:
Windows XP with Service Pack 2 or Windows Vista
Intel Core 2 Duo Family, AMD 64 X2 5200+, AMD Phenom or better
2 GB RAM
12 GB of free space
NVidia 8600 GTS or better, ATI X1900 or better


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 5, 2010)

hey what is vsync ?. i have installed crysis warhead in my computer. in graphics there is an option of vsync. i have nVidia 8600gt graphic card. should i turn it on or off. what is recommended for my computer?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2010)

Won't matter for u..

well it maxxes the frame rate to ur monitor refresh rate... I don't think 8600GT will give above 60 or 85 fps.....

Try 
:-

Luxus Silentum - it's a config to make CRYSIS run much faster yet look better


----------

